# Sintetizador programable con pll mc145152p2, prescaler mc12017p y cristal 5.12



## DJ_Glenn (May 31, 2009)

Hola gente, me encuentro trabajando en un transmisor de fm cuyo principal criterio es que debe ser económico. Para hacer el montaje lo más compacto posible decidí usar el MC145152P2, pero he visto que todos los pll que llevan este integrado usan como prescaler el MC12017 u otros con una pata llamada PC que va a la para 9 del MC145152, también llamada PC.

Me han explicado por ahí que esa conexión hace que el pll sea más estable, pero que no es necesario. Si uso otro prescaler que no tenga esa salida (o entrada, no se que es) debería poner la pata 9 del pll a tierra o a positivo.

Tengo mis ojos puestos en el SAB6456 que es muy barato en comparación al MC12017 y fácil de conseguir, pero no tiene esa pata...

Espero me puedan ayudar en esto y explicar un poquito mejor de que se trata esa pata 9 del MC145152 y como implementar otro prescaler.


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 1, 2009)

El pin marcado como pc (ó mc) es una salida y se utiliza en una técnica llamada "dual modulus prescaling", que en pocas palabras es usada para que el divisor programable aumente su rango de división de frecuencia para de este modo poder operar en frecuencias bastante altas (cientos de mhz o varios ghz) sin perder resolución. Funciona únicamente con prescalers "dual modulus prescaling", caso de mc1209, mc12011, mc12017 y otros que son configurables para dividir por N y por N+1. 

El proyecto que estas diseñando es de fm por lo que no es necesario usar esta técnica ya que operará desde los 88 a 108 mhz; para ello el pin 9 (mc) debe quedar al aire; en tu dual prescaler el pin de control (mc) debe quedar en 0 en 1 lógico (gnd ó vcc), según requieras la división (caso del mc12017, si pc=0 divide por 65 y si pc=1 divide por 64); y finalmente configurar los pines del contador A del MC145152 para no usar el prescaler dual.
En el caso de usar el sab6456, deberás configurar adecuadamente el divisor por 64 ó por 256.

Toda la información sobre la operación de este circuito integrado de motorola lo encuentras en el datasheet, aunque muy particularmente para el diseño de transmisores de fm prefiero usar el mc145170 ó el saa1057 de phillips (que ya incluyen prescaler) y lo manejo con un microcontrolador.

Espero que te sea de utilidad, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 1, 2009)

Gracias por aclararme esto.

El 12017 divide por 64 y por 65.
El sab6456 divide por 64 si la pata 5 está en el aire y por 256 si está a gnd.

Decis entonces que en caso de emplear este sab6456 solo conecte su salida a la pata 1 del mc145152 y deje la pata 9 sin conexión? o sea... para 108mhz, dividiendo por 64 tendriamos menos de 2mhz a la salida del prescaler, lo que se encuentra lejos del limite del mc145152 que si no me equivoco es de 5 o 6 mhz.

Eso del mc145170 o el saa1057 (tengo un saa1057) me lo han recomendado mucho... pero no me llevo bien con los pics... ya freí un par de 16f84 y a mi bolsillo no le gusta mucho... Si no me equivoco el LM7001 también puede reemplazar el mc145170 o al saa1057 y es más económico.

decime que te parece esto...


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola, disculpa por la demora en contestar, tuve una semana un poco atareada.
Hace algún tiempo hice un programa en VB para diseñar circuitos PLL, ya que es un poco trabajoso el estar calculando los valores. He adaptado mi programa para el MC145152. Publico el mismo en este post por si te sirve de ayuda en tu diseño.
Aquí va mi análisis, de los 2 casos.

1. Sin usar el dual modulus prescaling. El contador N, tiene una cuenta máxima de 512 (2^9) y el contador A de 64 (2^6).
El esquemático quedaría tal y como lo muestras en el post, pero al momento de aplicar las ecuaciones vemos que los valores del cristal no son muy comerciales. He probado una configuración con cristal de 6.4 Mhz, divisor RA0, RA1, RA2 = 2048 y prescaler = 64. Se obtiene una resolución de 200Khz pero no se puede cubrir toda la banda de FM. Puedes probar con otras configuraciones y encontrar la mejor.

2. Usando el dual modulus prescaling. En este caso si se obtienen mejores prestaciones y buena resolución, el inconveniente es la disponibilidad de algunos de estos prescalers. (ojo que solo funciona con un prescaler de ratio = M/M+1)

Por último quedaría calcular los valores para los componentes del integrador, LPF y armarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 7, 2009)

está muy bueno tu programa! con un cristal de 6mhz y un prescaler sin "dual modulus prescaling" (ya manejo la jerga de taquito jeje) dividiendo por 64, las frecuencias posibles serían:

 88.5 
 89.1 
 89.7 
 90.3 
 90.9 
 91.5 
 92.1 
 92.7 
 93.3 
 93.9 
 94.5 
 95.1 
 95.7 
 96.3 
 96.9 
 97.5 
 98.1 
 98.7 
 99.3 
 99.9 
 100.5 
 101.1 
 101.7 
 102.3 
 102.9 
 103.5 
 104.1 
 104.7 
 105.3 
 105.9 
 106.5 
 107.1 
 107.7

A pesar de que tenemos pasos de 600khz, y consiguientemente menos posibilidades a la hora de elegir una frecuencia, el cristal de 6mhz es un valor comercial y por eso creo que no representa ningún problema encontrarlo.

lo que si, me mataste con el filtro lpf.


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 7, 2009)

Seguro que se obtiene pasos de 300khz con el cristal de 6mhz?; he estado probando y no he podido, tan solo obtener pasos de 500khz. Hay que tener en cuenta que la frecuencia de referencia no se recomienda que sea menor de 1khz. 

Bueno continuando con el proyecto ahora posteo un programa hecho por mi, que calcula los valores de los componentes del integrador y del LPF (low pass filter, en inglés, jeje) ya que a la salida del pll vamos a tener muchos armónicos. Este programa es útil para calcular los valores de los integrados de motorola serie mc14xxxx.

He estado ojeando la ficha del mc145151 y me parece que se prestra mejor para lo que quieres diseñar, ya que no usa el dual modulus prescaler y tiene un divisor programable de 14 bits, (comparado con los 9 del mc145152)  lo que nos da más opciones para el diseño. Solo que la pregunta es que tan disponible es este integrado, al menos en mi país no es fácil encontrarlo.

Quedaría tan solo colocar los valores de los componentes y armar el circuito para conectarlo a un vco.

Saludos.


----------



## Ing. Voltaje (Jun 7, 2009)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en esto de las comunicacionesy tengo una gran duda, he visto varios diagramas en los que se utiliza el mc145152, tambien lei la hoja de datos de este integrado, y en todos los diagramas que he visto solo se indica una salida al VCO despues del filtro paso-bajo y que se toma una muestra su salida para el prescaler, pero en ninguno de los diagramas se muestra el VCO, y nisiquiera se menciona algun CI, he buscado y no encuentro alguno que trabaje en la banda de FM, acaso es que hay que diseñarlo uno mismo?, espero que alguien pueda resolverme esta duda o que me puedan decir que CI puedo utilizar como VCO para este sintetizador


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 8, 2009)

Muy bueno tus programa Redfield29. La verdad son de gran ayuda. Teniendo en cuenta las capacidades y costos estoy considerando un nuevo pll pero con MC145151. Por aca se consigue (pidiendolo a Buenos Aires)... cuesta dos veces el MC145152, pero nos ahorramos el prescaler tan especifico en este caso. El proyecto sigue siendo razonable en cuanto a costos. Subo un circuito que circula por la red. Supongo que cambiando el pll saldrá andando... Los componentes sin valor son los que se calculan con tu programa.

Ing. Voltaje, para FM yo creo que conviene más que el VCO sea construido por uno mismo. De cualquier manera, existen integrados como el MC1648 o el MAX2606... para empezar habría que ver si se consiguen y luego cuanto cuestan... Sin embargo, para el proyecto que tengo entre manos, prefiero hacerlo yo... la verdad que con un transistor y un par de componentes ya sale andando... así que no se justifica un integrado especifico... al menos por ahora... no descarto una futura fe de errata.


----------



## Ing. Voltaje (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias DJ Glen por tu pronta respuesta y por el diagrama que adjuntaste, el MC1648 si lo consigo aqui donde vivo, pero creo que sera mas varato armar mi propio VCO, agradecere sugerencias para el diseño de este


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 9, 2009)

El VCO sobre el que planeo trabajar el PLL es este:

http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/VCO_oscillator.jpg

Si bien hay otros diseños más clásicos como los que llevan la bobina en la base del transistor a masa, este fue el que más me gustó por una cuestión de lucha personal jeje cuando lo armé no anduvo ni para atras... pero después de un largo tiempo y mucha paciencia, lo logré sintonizar (sin modificaciones más que reemplazar el BF199 por un BC548 y el BB105 por un BB106 porque eran los componentes que tenía a mano). Se va de paseo, pero suena lindo... así que el PLL es fundamental. A pesar de no contar con otras etapas (que supongo necesitaría para equilibrar su carga y ser un poquito más estable), logré tapar una estación que salé con 1kw de potencia por unos 100 metros!, así que creo que sólo es cuestion de sacar el pote de 10k (frecuency tuning) y meter la tensión de error por ahí. Y la salida de RF a la entrada del PLL...


----------



## rf1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Les cuento que e leido mucho sobre el tema en innumerables foros y e conseguido mucha  información teorica y circuitos simbolicos pero no e encontrado como hacer la placa serigrafiada o circuito impreso ya que de largarme a diseñarlo partiendo de los planos simbolicos es muy dificil ya que en rf la disposicion de los componentes es muy delicada e importante, necesito de sus conocimientos y ayudas para mi proyecto que les voy a presentar.

1_ debe de reunir ciertos requisitos y cumplir con ciertas normas, este proyecto que funcionara dentro de la banda 8 que es la de vhf. dentro de esta banda el CCIR asigno la banda para radiodifusión de 88 a 108 mhz para modulacion de frecuencia o frecuencia modulada. con un ancho de banda por canal de 200 khz creo 100 khz hacia arriba de la senal portadora modulada en frecuencia osea de la señal fundamental y lo mismo para abajo de la frecuencia fundamental, con esto explico en el margen que tiene que trabajar nuestro proyecto y con los requisitos que el CCRN indica.



2_ dispongo de un integrado pll mc 145152p mas el prescaler mc 12017p mas cristal de 5.12mhz.


3_ en primera instancia quisiera diceñar el vco para poder controlar su frecuencia por medio de pll este vco tendria que reunir las condiciones para acoplarlo a dicho pll que tengo que realizar con los componentes que menciono anteriormente ya que me gustaria aprovecharlos.


4_ necesito diseñar el filtro lp entre el oscilador y el pll.


5_ despues si todo esto sale bien que creo que con sus ayudas lo lograre osea el o los circuito impreso del oscilador o modulador de fm mas pll para controlar la frecuencia de transmisión de este sintetizador programable quisiera agregarle mas cosas o mejoras por ejemplo limitador de audio mas codificador estéreo, amplificador de rf de unos 25 vatios un filtro a su salida para los espurios o armonicas mas todo lo que les ire consultando. espero su colaboracion y me gustaria que se sumen muchos colegas que podamos diseñar este proyecto en forma homogénea, no solo yo sino muchos colegas y entre todo sacarlo adelante y aprender dia a dia entre todos ya que hay muchisimos colegas de los cuales me admiro de sus conocimientos que conocen muchisimo del tema, me gustaria nombrar varios de ellos para felicitarlos de corazon pero si me olvido de alguno de estos grades sabios y experimentadores me sentiria muy mal ya que con muchos me e comunicado por medio privado y realmente son unos fenomenos como personas de buen corazon y ni hablar de la capacidad y sabiduria que presentan desde ya saludos  y espero de sus conocimientos para ponerle manos a este proyecto.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 9, 2009)

Estimado amigo, como aporte adjunto unas imagenes, espero sea de utilidad, atentamente 
moises calderon


----------



## rf1 (Jul 9, 2009)

muy bueno tu aporte moises, asi como muestra la primer imagen es lo que quiero armar, la placa con el mc 145151 se ve muy buena pero dispongo de otros componentes. igualmente tenes el plano del circuito impreso y la lista de componentes de los dos archivos que tambien posteate me gustaria saber como diseñar la placa o clonarlo saludo maestro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2009)

rf1, al proyecto de moises le modificas la parte del 145151 y le pones un 145152... así aprovechas el mismo vco.

yo no quería adelantar nada hasta tenerlo probado (pasa que si sigo publicando cosas que no van ni para atras me van a dar un boleo)... pero bueno... les paso una imagen de lo que estoy haciendo... si sale andando, será más compacto y económico que el proyecto que se trata... de cualquier manera, el 145170 es más barato que el 1057. El pll es el de pira.cz y el vco... también  usé sólo la etapa del oscilador y la primer etapa amplificadora que lleva la señal al pll. Las otras dos etapas las quité.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 9, 2009)

Amigo DJ glenn, 
una sugerencia, en la salida de rf, podes utilizar en el diseño del impreso, conector SMA, y los demas molex de los pines necesarios, y no te olvides postear tus  circuitos  acabados,en cuanto al diagrama o aportes lo hice con afan de aportar como información, la verdad no los he probado, un abrazo
Moises


----------



## rf1 (Jul 15, 2009)

buenos dias a todos veo que pasan los dias y no consigo respuesta al tema de este post parece muy dificil de encontrar los circuitos serigrafiados mayormente aparecen los circuitos simbolicos pero no como se diseñan las placas aqui debajo ajunto un archivo con un circuito simbolico de lo que ando buscando y me interesaría saber si alguien lo realizo tambien si tienen la información de programacion, calibracion y realizacion de la construccion de las bobinas. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Estimado amigo, te envio, un  layout, que obviamente tendras que adaptar a las medidas, de un circuito Berkeley, espero te sirva, atentamente 
moises calderon


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola, tengo un tx medio clon de M31... la placa del modulador mide 4" x 3" y usa un MC12017 por prescaler y un MC145152P2 por PLL...

La camara no toma bien fotos de cerca (el problema es posiblemente mío y no de la camara)... pero bueno.. si alguien se anima a copiarlo... ahí dejo la mejor foto que pude tomar... tal vez luego desuelde los cables y ponga la placa sobre el scanner a ver que sale...

Sólo lleva dos bobinas... la primera no salió muy bien en la foto, pero es impresa, es la del oscilador y se altera su valor por medio de un trimer. La segunda está en la etapa de salida y es una bobina de unos 5mm de diametro, 5 espiras y unos 10mm de longitud.

Recuerdenme el asunto si pasa el tiempo porque por ahí me olvido.

Saludos,


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Amigos, complementando la foto de nuestro amigo DJ-Glenn, pues adjunto una imagen del alyout del M31, y lo que seria su circuito, agradecere a nuestro amigo, que suba los  valores reales, de los componentes, saludos
moises calderon


----------



## rf1 (Jul 15, 2009)

gracias muchachos.........gracias por sus aportes, moises calderon sos un capo idolo re contra completos tus aportes no me puedo expresar mucho mas porque estoy en mi lugar de trabajo salgo a las 22hrs saludos ya me pondre a trabajar en el proyecto y ampliare gracias graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2009)

Moises, sos groso! Voy a comparar los valores del diagrama con los de la placa, pero me parecen correctos. El prescales es un MC12017 (según me confesó el que lo armó). Recuerdo que los transistores son esos mismos KSP10 pero supongo que se podran reemplazar por otros de proposito general como BC548 o similares. El número de los varicaps suele ser dificil de leer... pero cualquier varicap para VHF funcionará sin problemas (quiero suponer)...  por ejemplo un bb109 tiene un valor capacitivo de 4.3 a 32 pf y un MMBV609 de 1.8 a 32 pf...


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, y creo que este es el proposito del foro, aportar lo poco que uno pueda tener o conocer, soy un amante de la electronica y la radiodifusion desde mi adolescencia, ahora peinando canas, sigo teniendo la misma ilusion , e inquietud que vosotros, por aprender algo mas, y me emociono cuando consigo hacer funcionar algo, por mas sencillo que sea, mis felicitaciones a todos vosotros, y sigan adelante, queria agregar algo, el dibujo del layout del Berkeley, es  obra de un amigo, miembro  tambien del foro, Viczea, a quien agradezco , un abrazo para todos
moises calderon


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 20, 2009)

El KSP10 es en realidad el MPSH10, más conocido y de fácil adquisición.
Su sustituto cercano puede ser mejor el BF199 en lugar del BC548 (porque este es para BF)


----------



## rf1 (Jul 20, 2009)

hola colegas gracias por la data saludos a todos los que participan y a los que siguen de cerca, en especial a moises a  dj glenn y a gatxan les cuento que mande a pedir a buenos aires los componente que me faltan y mañana comienzo con el circuito impreso berkeley que me mando el colega moises y nos contaba que era gentileza del colega viczea al cual felicito por su compañerismo y aporte, espero que mañana me llegue el papel para la fotocopiadora laser asi comienzo con el circuito impreso saludos ya ire escaneando todo lo que hago saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

Todavía les debo eso de intentar escanear la placa del modulador.

La mayoría de los transistores de uso general funcionaran bien.

Ahora, me surgió una necesidad y me preguntaba si este mismo tx es el que se usa tambien para transporte de programa. Según veo el ksp10 trabaja hasta 650mhz pero como el 145152 trabaja hasta 5mhz... asi que con un prescaler que divide por 64+1 como el 12017 podríamos trabajar como hasta 300 mhz... pero no se que banda está destinada para estas aplicaciones.


----------



## rf1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nombre _          Abreviatura inglesa_    Banda ITU _    Frecuencias_     Longitud de onda 
                                                                                                   Inferior a 3 Hz   100.000 km 
Extra baja frecuencia (Extremely low frequency)      ELF            1 3-30 Hz          100.000 km – 10.000 km 
Super baja frecuencia (Super low frequency)             SLF            2 30-300 Hz      10.000 km – 1000 km 
Ultra baja frecuencia (Ultra low frequency)                 ULF            3 300–3000 Hz  1000 km – 100 km 
Muy baja frecuencia (Very low frequency)                   VLF            4 3–30 kHz        100 km – 10 km 
Baja frecuencia           (Low frequency )                        vf            5 30–300 kHz      10 km – 1 km 
Media frecuencia (Medium frequency )                          MF            6 300–3000 kHz   1 km – 100 m 
Alta frecuencia (High frequency)                                   HF             7 3–30 MHz        100 m – 10 m 
Muy alta frecuencia (Very high frequency)                  VHF            8 30–300 MHz       10 m – 1 m 
Ultra alta frecuencia (Ultra high frequency)                UHF           9 300–3000 MHz      1 m – 100 mm 
Super alta frecuencia (Super high frequency)            SHF           10 3-30 GHz          100 mm – 10 mm 
Extra alta frecuencia (Extremely high frequency)       EHF           11 30-300 GHz        10 mm – 1 mm 
   Por encima de los                                                                  300 GHz                              < 1 mm

colega hasta los 300mhz ocupa la banda 8 que es la vhf banda de muy alta frecuencia de los 300mhz a 3000 mhz o 3 ghz la banda 9 de uhf banda de ultra alta frecuencia saludos y esperamos la foto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

Alguien tendrá alguna fotito de como es un transporte de programa para fm por dentro? y en que frecuencias se usa.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 22, 2009)

Estimados amigos del foro, para los que siguen interesados en el circuito Berkeley, suno algunas instrucciones, para su armado y puesta en funcionamiento, espero con esto poder ayudar al amigo clausalan, un abrazo a todos,atentamente 
moises


----------



## clausalan (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola,

Fotos Transmissor Berkeley PLL, 1W

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 23, 2009)

muy lindo... pero... NO! no podes no usar zócalos para los ICs... sobre todo con el precio que tienen... que tal si te dan ganas de probar otro tx con esos ic? vas a tener que desoldar... y si se te frien?


----------



## clausalan (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola,

Muy duro de la frien os CI´s, utilizando zócalos los CI´s puede causar inestabilidad en el circuito, otro CI´s en el ciruito no es bueno el TX.

Hola moises calderon,

Puede enviar pcb y los valores de los componentes del transmisor mc145151, 

Gracias,

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 24, 2009)

Estimado amigo clausalan, buscare en mis archivos si encuentro lo que me solicitas, subi lo que encontre hasta el momento, de ser positivo,lo hare con mucho gusto de subirlo al foro, un abrazo
moises


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 24, 2009)

Ahora, el FRB funcionó? yo creo que habría que modificar en el impreso las pistas que van de los dip switches al 152 porque eso de que pasen por entre las patas es bastante complicado de hacer... ya probé mucho y soy bastante torpe para cosas tan delicadas y precisas.


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 3, 2009)

Redfield29

Saludos desde Venezuela..!! estuve viendo su diseño del pll con lcd con el LM7001 muy interezante su proyecto..!! me gustaria saber si el pic 16f84a tiene la opcion para grabar un dial determinado y si no se borra la frecuencia ya programada..!!??

Tambien tengo un proyecto similar con el pll MC145170p2 pero solo lo tengo con dipswich.. me gustaria agregarle un LCD y seleccionar las frecuencias con pulsadores y gravarlas pero soy muy malo para desarroyar dicho emsamblaje.. me preguntaba si el programa que controla el LM7001 le sirva al MC145170p2..!!?? 

Espero su pronta respuesta gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 3, 2009)

El programa del pic que controla al LM7001 no le hace al MC145152, por la sencilla razón que utiliza una comunicación serial síncrona para poder configurar la frecuencia de referencia y el divisor programable interno del LM7001. Obviamente el LM7001 es un PLL completo mientras que al MC145152 le falta el prescaler y el filtro pasabajos y no es programable mediante transmisión serial, sino mediante un dipswitch.
Esto no quiere decir que sea imposible adaptarle un LCD y un control por pulsadores para la frecuencia; sino que hay que escribir un nuevo programa para que el pic pueda hacer las funciones del dipswitch y mostrar la frecuencia en un LCD. A mi parecer habría que usar otro microcontrolador ya que el 16F84 le faltarían pines para poder sustituir al dipswitch y al LCD.

Saludos.


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 4, 2009)

Redfield29 dijo:
			
		

> El programa del pic que controla al LM7001 no le hace al MC145152, por la sencilla razón que utiliza una comunicación serial síncrona para poder configurar la frecuencia de referencia y el divisor programable interno del LM7001. Obviamente el LM7001 es un PLL completo mientras que al MC145152 le falta el prescaler y el filtro pasabajos y no es programable mediante transmisión serial, sino mediante un dipswitch.
> Esto no quiere decir que sea imposible adaptarle un LCD y un control por pulsadores para la frecuencia; sino que hay que escribir un nuevo programa para que el pic pueda hacer las funciones del dipswitch y mostrar la frecuencia en un LCD. A mi parecer habría que usar otro microcontrolador ya que el 16F84 le faltarían pines para poder sustituir al dipswitch y al LCD.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Saludos y gracias por responder..!! el pll que me refiero es el MC145170p2 el cual lo controlo con el pic16f84a pero por dipswich.. quisiera agregarle una pantalla LCD y seleccionar los canales por pulsadores..!! navegando por la web encontre un proyecto similar pero al gravar el pic me doy cuenta el archivo esta corrupto ya que me da los caracteres y no me controla dicho PLL..!! espero su ayuda y gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 4, 2009)

El MC145170, se programa mediante un bus serie síncrono de manera similar al LM7001. Lo que necesitas es un nuevo hex para que el micro pueda enviar los datos necesarios al MC145170.
No es tan sencillo escribir un programa de este tipo para el pic, lleva de un tiempo de analizar el circuito, las conexiones y las fichas técnicas (el que escribí para el LM7001 me llevó cerca de 1 semana); sumado a ello el realizar varias pruebas antes de que se obtenga un código definitivo.
Empieza por revisar los esquemas, hacer los cálculos necesarios o las modificaciones; para despues pasar a la escritura del código en el lenguaje que más domines para programar pics. Si deseas la ayuda del foro podrías abrir otro hilo para no desvirtuar este que está dedicado a prescalers y MC1451452, o en todo caso consúltalo a los moderadores.

Saludos.


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 5, 2009)

Muchas gracias Redfield29..!!
voy a prepara el proyecto y abro un nuevo hilo..!!


----------



## Maxin (Dic 27, 2009)

Clausalan, una pregunta: anduvo finalmente el Tx de FM Berkeley (el que posteaste la foto del circuito armado) así como está??? porqeu me parece que si usaste el MV2109, lo has colocado alreves en la placa... yo monté el mismo circuito pero no se enclava el PLL, el VCO trabaja casi del todo bien ("casi del todo" porque no cubre todo el espectro de FM, solo 10 de los 20MHz, como ser de 88 a 98MHz por ejemplo) y tiene buena potencia de salida, el unico (y mas grave) inconveniente es ese, el no enclavamiento del PLL... no sé que hacer. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, son bienvenidas las sugerencias. Saludos.-


----------



## clausalan (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola Maxin,

Sí como estás !
El Tx berkeley varicap MV2109 es correcto, necesita usar el transistor en la salida MPSH17, si utiliza MPSH10 tiene que hecer un cambio de acuerdo a la foto. El condensador de ajuste es 60pf cubre todo el espectro de 88 a 108mhz.
Saludo,

Hola,
Nueva pci Berkeley corregido, el problema es el condensador C31 y C32.

Saludos,


----------



## Maxin (Dic 29, 2009)

Clausalan, ante todo mil gracias por la rapida respuesta... la unica duda que me surge es respecto de los capacitores; si puedes ver la imagen que subo, te darás cuento de lo que digo, lo marqué con un circulo rojo. Cuales serian los cambios que propones respecto de los mismos??? Respecto de la bobina ajustable, aca en Mendoza no se consigue, asique la reemplazamos por una bobina fija, lo cual debe representar algun tipo de limitación, pero no sé si ese sea el motivo de que el PLL no se enclave. Respecto de circuito (el de la imagen de la pagina anterior) está practicamente igual, salvo en lo que mencioné de la bobina ajustable y las demás bobinas hechas a mano (diferimos en la cantidad de vueltas, el diámetro del conductor y el ancho del nucleo), para los choques usé precisamente choques de RF de 1uH, como se indica, no como los que tenés vos, sino los comerciales. Si se te ocurre algo para resolver este problema, te lo agradeceré enormemente.... Te adjunto además el PCB que utilicé para armar el circuito, a lo mejor vos, con mas experiencia, te das cuenta de algun que otro error en el diseño (lo que sí, no te hagas problema por la parte de entrada de tensión y entrada/salida de audio, porque ya está chequeado y arreglado). Saludos, Maxi.-





http://img156.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=partsplacement.jpg


----------



## clausalan (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola Maxin,

- C31 = .1uf y C32=.01uf conecxion negativa a 78L09(+), en su PCB es incorrecto.
- La bobina ajustable, y muy dificil, 3,5 vuetas alambre esmaltado 0,5mm de diametro (65-79nh), http://electronics-diy.com/store.php?sel=variable_coils
- Para los choques usé precisamente choques de RF de 1uH es bueno si.

Saludo,


----------



## Maxin (Dic 31, 2009)

Clausalan, ante todo, MIL GRACIAS!!! por toda tu ayuda... han sido muy utiles tus instrucciones, finalmente el Tx salió andando. Ahora solo nos queda determinar la potencia de salida, pero logramos que se enclavara el PLL que era lo principal. Hicimos lo que nos indicaste, lo de cambiar la conexion de C31 y C32. Además, cambiamos la bobina fija con nucleo de aire que teniamos por una variable, y le agregamos un capacitor de 100pF en paralelo al trimmer (capacitor variable) que ajusta el cristal, el cual proporciona un ajuste fino. Asique nada, genial!! Nuevamente UN MILLON DE GRACIAS!!!! Espero sigas ayudando gente como lo venís haciendo, que así vale la pena un foro como este. Espero pases unas felices fiestas, y comiences un excelente 2010. Saludos.-


----------



## fmcaos (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola. Yo armé el mismo circuito y funciona muy bien pero el único defecto que le encontré es que el nivel de audio con el que le debo entrar debe ser muy bajo para que no distorsione, y resulta bastante mas bajo que el resto de las emisoras. Cómo lo puedo solucionar? O es un defecto de este diseño? 

Yo también armé el tx Berkeley y funciona bien, el único tema es que me genera mucho armonico, por ejemplo, lo puse en 94.1 y el 1er armonico me cae en canal 9 y obviamente, me interfiere la tv. A alguien mas le pasa lo mismo con las interferencias en la tv?

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 20, 2010)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimado amigo, como aporte adjunto unas imagenes, espero sea de utilidad, atentamente
> moises calderon


 
Tengo una duda respecto a las llaves del 145151. En la imagen dice que van de la pata 11 a la 25, pero la pata 24 (N10) está por defecto a tierra y la pata 21 (T/R) no se que es... ademas, el mc145151 es de 28 patas asì que no se que hacer con la pata 29 tampoco.


----------



## superpower (Feb 20, 2010)

dj_glen:
Si usas el mc145151 : la pata 24 va al dip-switch ,la pata 11 es para seleccionar frecuencias pares e impares ,a masa si mal no recuerdo es impares y abierto pares.
las patas 22/23/25 a masa,tambien la 5 y 6.
Siempre hablando del mc145151p-2.
Saludos.


----------



## elmito2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola por DJ_Glenn pordrias publicar mas fotitos del clon de M31 o la vista de componentes, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 8, 2010)

creo que inspira un poco más ver este lado de la palca. El circuito es el que posteo Moises, y el pcb es más o menos igual, salvo por la distribución de las llaves en el pll.

por ahí tengo otro con un 145151, cristal de 6.4mhz y un 74f74 que hace de prescaler... ya veré si lo paso un poco màs en limpio...


----------



## clausalan (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola,

Este si es muy bueno https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/rdvv-pll-fm-28534/
en R16 y R17 = 47 ohms.

Saludos,


----------



## elmito2 (Mar 10, 2010)

gracias DJ_Glenn pero porfa facilitame la otra cara del pcb, agradesido de antemano, les dejo un link de un tx con el mc145151 espero q les sirba 
http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, mil disculpas por la demora.

Bueno... la cosa es que necesito cambiar de frecuecia este modulo.

El cristal es de 12.8 y el banco RA como se ve en una de las fotos está puesto como "0 1 0", o sea que divide la frecuencia del cristal por 128, lo que daría pasos de 100khz, supuestamente comprobable abriendo o cerrando A5 (la frecuencia actual debería subir o bajar 100khz).

La posición de las llaves en esta placa es N3, N2, N1, N0, A5, N4, N5, N6, N7, N8, N9, A1, A2, A0, A3, A4.

N7 está abierto, sin llave, ni jumper ni puente.
N8, N9, A1, A2, A0 estan cerrados (con un puente del mismo circuito impreso.
A3, A4 tienen un jumper cada uno.

Así que podría ser que sólo se usen (al menos para la frecuencia en la que está):
A3, A4, A5, N0, N1, N2, N3, N4, N5 y N6.

Quisiera pedirles ayuda para ponerlo en 100.5.

Saludos,


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2010)

DJ_Glenn

Si tu modulo usa el MC145151P2 al tener configurado "RA0 RA1 RA2" como "0 1 0" divide por 256 la frecuencia del Oscilador según la DataSheet, por lo tanto: 12.800 Khz/256= 50KHz.-

También seria interesante tener una foto al menos de la vista del "Lado Componentes" dado que pareciera tener el Banco RA en los pines "4, 5 y 6" pero la Hoja de Datos del MC145151P2 dice que el RA0=5  , RA1=6  y RA2=7.-

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola J2C, el número del integrado es MC145152P2. De ahí la diferencia del patillaje con y que mencionas y también la división que hace a la frecuencia del cristal.

Entonces en el 152 el banco RA son las patas 4, 5 y 6. Y en el 151 el banco RA son las patas 5, 6 y 7.

También es diferente el resultado de la combinación de estas llaves: el 152 da 128, mientras que el 151 da 256.

El 151 tiene un único banco de división de la frecuencia de entrada, N. El 152 tiene además un segundo banco para los valores menos significativos.

El orden de las entradas en este circuito impreso sería:

N3 N2 N1 N0 A5 N4 N5 N6 N7 N8 N9 A1 A2 A0 A3 A4
1   0   1  0    1   1   1   0   0   1   1   1   1   1   1  0

La combinación mostrada es para la frecuencia de 98.7 mhz. Ordenada sería:
N0 N1 N2 N3 N4 N5 N6 N7 N8 N9   A0 A1 A2 A3 A4 A5
 0  1   0   1   1   1   0   0   1  1     1   1  1   1   0  1

sugerencias?


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2010)

DJ_Glenn 

Barbaro por la aclaración!!!!, y resumiendo lo queres llevar a 100.5 MHz??. 

edit:  Confirmame que PreEscaler estas usando por favor, por que la cuenta de la Frec. actual NO da para 98.7MHz.

Tengo las DataSheet's de ambos IC, es la misma, pero si es asi dame un par de horas que te sugiero en mi opinion como programarlo.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, el prescaler se supone que es un mc12017... pero cada vez tengo más dudas (tiene su numeración limada). No tengo frecuencimetro, así que no puedo medir la frecuencia de salida para saber por cuanto está dividiendo.

La frecuencia a la que quiero llevar el equipo es 100.5 mhz.

Más allá de que de o no de la cuenta para que esté en 98.7... está en 98.7... está enganchado y en esa frecuencia lo engancha automaticamente los receptores de casa y la radio del coche.

Ya se me quemaron los papeles...

Creo que tuve un error de interpretación... donde el datasheet dice 1 es 0 y donde dice 0 es 1... el banco RA divide entonces por 2048 y el paso de frecuencia es de 12.5khz... por eso arranca desde el banco A3, siendo entonces el paso de 100khz.

Mil gracias por las respuestas.

Saludos,


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2010)

DJ-Glenn

Me lei toda la DataSheet del MC145152P2 y la del MC12017 y una Nota de Aplicación de Motorola donde da ejemplos, ademas de verificar el supuesto conexionado.

En la Datasheet del MC145152P2 esta indicado "no muy claramente" que las entradas RA0 ...RA2 , N0 ......N9 y A0....A5 tienen resistencias internas de "PULL UP" !!!!!!!!!!!!!.

Que significa esto?? ....

Que cuando tenemos una de dicha entradas puestas a masa (el borde de la PCI) tenemos un "0" !!!!! y eso nos estaba CONFUNDIENDO en este momento.

Hay que tener cuidado para que los receptores de la casa y la radio del auto no sintonizen una armonica dada la proximidad de los mismos.

Pero paso en claro la forma de calcular la frecuencia a la cual se estabilizara al Oscilador:

Frec.Ref = Frec. Xtal / RA0...RA2 (RA0=1 , RA1=0 , RA2=1)

NTotal = 100.5MHz / Frec.Ref

Ejemplo: NTotal = FrecuenciaDeseada/Frec.Ref =100.5MHz/0.0125MHz = 8040

Ahora debemos lograr que entre A0...A5 y N0...N9=8040 con la formula:

Ntotal= (N * Prescaler)+ A =(125*64)+40 = 8040

Donde: (#xy) indica pin del MC145152P2

A0 = 0 (#23) 
A1 = 0 (#21) 
A2 = 0 (#22) 
A3 = 1 (#24) 
A4 = 0 (#25) 
A5 = 1 (#10) 
N0 = 1 (#11) 
N1 = 0 (#12) 
N2 = 1 (#13) 
N3 = 1 (#14) 
N4 = 1 (#15) 
N5 = 1 (#16) 
N6 = 1 (#17) 
N7 = 1 (#18) 
N8 = 0 (#19) 
N9 = 0 (#20) 

Si todo funciona correctamente deberia escucharse el emisor de FM en la frecuencia de 100.5MHz, tal vez se deba reajustar (sintonizar a la nueva frecuencia) los amplificadores posteriores al oscilador.

Espero haber sido de ayuda para que cambies la frecuencia.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 18, 2010)

Correctisimo mi amigo.

Aunque eso de tener las llaves mescladas me estaba volviendo loco así que a 100500 le resté 98700 y sólo fue cosa de llevara cero esa diferencia.

Una vez lograda la frecuencia deseada ciertamente me queda ajustar la potencia porque de 40w bajó a 8w y calienta de lo lindo.

Saludos,


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Abr 23, 2010)

hola !! fabrique un pll con un mc 145152 p2 y un mc 12017 y un cristal 10240mhz
el problema es que no logro que este engache
el preescaler divide y manda una señal a mc 145152 (esta señal la veo con una punta logica media casera)
en "OR" Y"OV" veo una señal que solo varia cuando muevo los swich de RA 0,1Y2(divido por 1024 )
el el vco tengo 0v o 8v (dependiendo de la ubicacion de los swich de N y A (pero nunca engancha)
le di tension a mi vco por afuera y desconectando el filtro de la placa y logre una osilacion en una frecuencia de 100mhz aprox (con 3,8volt)que sintonice con una radio. 
programe el divisor para una frecuencia similar y luego movi el voltage del vco por encima y debajo de los 100 mhz ( de 0 a 5V) y la placa no hace nada
entiendo que si la frecuencia esta por encima de lo programado, el voltaje de salida del pll hacia el vco tendria que subir
y si esta por debajo tendria que bajar
si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco...

subo el circuito y la placa que fabrique


----------



## RCA813 (Jun 22, 2010)

Qué tal! Por lo que puedo observar, el preescaler es distinto, y no sé que tipo de vco estás usando, si podés subirlo, podríamos ver por donde está la falla. 
Aveces es difícil sin instrumental, pero en todo caso, cuando los subas, te voy guiándo con algunos tips básicos para hacer andar estos "Bichos". Saludos!

PD1: Al circuito impreso lo diseñaste vos?
PD2: En caso de ser afirmativo, tuviste en cuenta si el VCO se movió por toda la banda (88-108Mhz.) quizás por ahi venga el tema.


----------



## tiago (Jun 22, 2010)

Echadle una ojeada a ésto, aunque el pll es el 145151, creo que el que usais vosotros, es compatible.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 22, 2010)

es diferente, pero sería solo cosa de modificar el pcb para meterle un prescaler de doble modulo y el 145152. El 145151 es más caro que el 152 pero mucho más fácil de implementar y no se necesitan cosas tan raras como estos extraños prescarles. Incluso un 74s74 o 74f74 haría de buen prescaler.

Saludos,


----------



## RCA813 (Jul 12, 2010)

Qué tal DJ_Glenn! Un gusto saludarte! Te hago una consulta, tenés algun pll con el 74s74? Sería posible subirlo? ah! otra cosa más! como tengo que hacer para subir fotos? Ya que en otro foro de computacion de aquí mismo, quise subir un gráfico para contestarle a un colega y no supe como hacer. Muchas gracias!


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 12, 2010)

Es una consulta para ver si entiendo bien, como traba este pll, su poniendo que yo poseo un cristal de 10Mhz, los pines marcados como RA es un divisor que divide la frecuencia del cristal de acuerdo a los valores presentes en los pines RA y con su tabla (8,64,128...). Es claro que el vco lo tengo que diseñar ó  realizar aparte (otro punto a desarrollar).

Si decido usar un prescaler éste va conectado en el lazo de la realiemntación que se conecta en el pin denominado fin (ésto ya sería un sintetizador no?). Lo que no entiendo muy bien son los pines que van al filtro pasa bajo ni tampoco como realizarlo, en varias páginas Chinas he visto que lo realizan con un amplificador operacional funcionando en modo diferencial. Otra duda que no se es cual es la frecuencia mínima de operación de este pll, ni tampoco en que parte de un transistor Fm colocarlo. Gracias por cualquier información.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola, quisiera hacer una fé de errata... resulta que me surgió la necesidad de volver a cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo del transmisor... y usé la técnica antes mencionada... pero no pasaba nada de nada... así que comenzé a probar entrada por entrada y me doy cuenta que estuve equivocado... los valores son estos:

4000 2000 1000 500 400 8000 16000 32000 64000 128000 256000 25 50 12,5 100 200
N3 N2 N1 N0 A5 N4 N5 N6 N7 N8 N9 A1 A2 A0 A3 A4

Lo comprobé eligiendo una frecuencia al azar y restando esos valores hasta llegar a cero y así es como resultó.

Saludos,

No había leído el mensaje anterior... bueno... aca les paso algo que encontré en algún lugar de internet... Una vez levanté el circuito y el vco es casi igual al FRB


----------



## carlostilcara (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola DJ_glenn me podes pasar el cicuito a mi correo por favor gracias, lo mas pronto posible!!!! grax mi correo es *mensaje editado por incumplir normas *con el integrado MC145152p2 el de la foto de 33


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 9, 2010)

foto de 33? no entiendo bien cual es esa. Te editaron el mensaje para no mostrar tu dirección de correo. Decime exactamente que necesitas y lo subo.


----------



## carlostilcara (Sep 9, 2010)

el circuito del Sintetizador programable con pll mc145152p con el pcb si podes por favor lo necesito


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

Tanto el PCB como el diagrama estan en este tema. Revisalo que no es muy largo. El PCB lo subió moises calderon. Tenes que usar una placa doble faz y practicar el impreso solo sobre una de las caras, a la otra la usas como plano de tierra, retocandola con una fresa o una mecha más grande sobre los orificios para eliminar el cobre sobrante. Dentro de lo que es "masa", la mayoría de los componentes se sueldan del lado superior. También cerca de la bobina y el trimer del vco hay un agujero dispuesto para pasar un puente entre las dos caras.
En ese circuito impreso todas las entradas estan ordenadas (primero el banco N, desde N0 a N9 y luego el banco A, desde A0 a A5). Te adjunto una foto de un M31 pura sangre jaja (es el FM40) en la foto se ve que N8, N9, A4 y A5 no se usan porque simplemente estarían fuera del rango (se usan pero estan cerrados de forma permanente). También se ve en esos jumpers lo que te digo de practicar soldaduras de forma superficial. Lo que va a masa se suelda arriba y lo que no, se suelda abajo. Me parece buena técnica.

Un detalle más, el cristal no se ve en la placa porque tiene un "oscilador controlado" que es el cristal en una cajita aparte con otros componentes que supuestamente lo mantienen estable en temperatura y blah blah blah (también te adjunto una fotito de eso)


----------



## 01nic01 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola DJ_Glenn espero que estés de 100.... necesito una pequeña ayuda. Lo que necesito es el circuito en diagrama esquemático de la imagen que pusiste anteriormente el dia: 8 de marzo. 
El motivo es que el profesor me dio el circuito que tu imagen muestra y me pidió que le haga el diagrama de conexiones y me estoy volviendo loco porque es complicado.
Básicamente lo que te pido es una imagen del circuito en la misma forma de diagrama que puso "rf1 el 15 de julio del 2009" Pero del que vos hiciste. Y si podes la lista de los componentes.

Por favor te lo agradecería un montón.

Que andes bien y desde ya gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 10, 2010)

imagino que te referis a esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/#post180902 es el mismo de la foto que decis.


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola. Yo también armé el PLL Berkeley pero estoy teniendo problemas con los armonicos. Me gustaría tu opinión acerca de tu circuito. Se comporta igual?





clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Fotos Transmissor Berkeley PLL, 1W
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Maxin, yo armé el mismo PLL Berkeley pero me interfiere la TV, a vos te pasa eso?








Maxin dijo:


> Clausalan, ante todo, MIL GRACIAS!!! por toda tu ayuda... han sido muy utiles tus instrucciones, finalmente el Tx salió andando. Ahora solo nos queda determinar la potencia de salida, pero logramos que se enclavara el PLL que era lo principal. Hicimos lo que nos indicaste, lo de cambiar la conexion de C31 y C32. Además, cambiamos la bobina fija con nucleo de aire que teniamos por una variable, y le agregamos un capacitor de 100pF en paralelo al trimmer (capacitor variable) que ajusta el cristal, el cual proporciona un ajuste fino. Asique nada, genial!! Nuevamente UN MILLON DE GRACIAS!!!! Espero sigas ayudando gente como lo venís haciendo, que así vale la pena un foro como este. Espero pases unas felices fiestas, y comiences un excelente 2010. Saludos.-



Hola clausalan,
no comprendo la respuesta, pusiste fotos del PLL Berkeley?

Cual es la modificación de C31 y C32? Entre que y que van conectados entonces?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

fmcaos dijo:


> Hola. Yo también armé el PLL Berkeley pero estoy teniendo problemas con los armonicos. Me gustaría tu opinión acerca de tu circuito. Se comporta igual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola fmcaos, tienes TVI o sino algun armonico te esta afectando en la tele, a mi me paso eso, tenia armonicos en el canal 9 (191.25 mhz) y trabajaba en el 95.7 fm. En que canales tienes problemas o es en todos? Si tienes interferencia en varios canales puede que no sea el TX que provoque estas interferencias, tambien puede ser el cable de antena con perdidas (si es que usaste el RG-58, no lo recomiendo en tiradas largas, tiene demasiada perdida, hasta con cable comun RG-6 de buena calidad he tenido menos perdidas) y que además este mal acoplada a la antena y por ende hace que la malla del cable irradie. Si piensas que es el TX que provoca la TVI ponle un filtro pasabanda, y si es armonico ponle un pasabajos.

Espero que esto te sirva, Saludos!


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola mumish13,
transmito en 94.1 y me interfiere también canal 9 lo que "sería" lo correcto al estar en el 2do armónico aproximadamente. Lo de la antena esta descartado porque está bien calibrada, es que aún cuando lo conecto a la carga fantasma (una MFJ) me interfiere. Yo usé los transistores MPSH10 en vez del MPSH17, puede ser esa la causa? Ojo, el PLL funciona bien. También vi por otro colega que C31 (.1uF) y C32 (.01uF) estarían mal conectados según la serigrafía original (el C31 no me refiero al del filtro de pre-énfasis que tiene la misma denominación). Vos como los conectaste? Contame que filtro pasa bajos usaste a la salida del Berkeley. Se que son muchas preguntas pero agradecería si me las puedes responder todas.gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

No use el berkeley, por mi lo usaria... use otro con pll (mc145151) y 1 watt de rf. Entonces la interferencia es el 2º armonico que cae cerca de la portadora de video (191.25 mhz), aunque lo muevas la frecuencia unos cientos khz de frecuencia para no hacer interferencia, no se ira esta, ya que la portadora de video usa al menos el doble de ancho de banda que la de audio. Quise usar la 88.7 fm ya que estaba mas limpio el espectro de interferencias de otras emisoras (vivo a 250m de un sitio de emisoras en un cerro) y tuve el problema que el 2º armonico recaia en el canal 7 (175.25 mhz) y ahi esta TVN, lo miran todos y en eso recurrriria en una falta grave... Aunque le tengas la carga fantasma tambien te tirara armonicos, no creas que son los transistores de tu tx u otra cosa, a mi igual me paso y me podia interferir las teles en toda la casa! Mi carga fantasma en ese entonces era una resistencia de 47 ohm que por lo menos salvaba. Mi transmisor no usaba filtros a la salida, pero pensaba ponerselos, de ahi los armonicos que tenía.

Los trimer ceramicos que les tienes a la salida y la bobina solo ajustan impedancia y ROE del transmisor, adaptan la antena y la acoplan, además te regula la potencia de salida. No es un filtro de salida, mira fabricale este sencillo filtro pasabajos, te dejo la imagen







OJO: las bobinas no deben estar en el mismo sentido puestas. Tienen que quedar opuestas las bobinas cada una.

Es facil y espero que te sirva, esos condensadores son sencillos de usar, usa unos NP0, de esos de ''lenteja'' con un puntito arriba.

PD : _te quedo re bien el pll, compraste los componentes nuevos o ''reciclaste''?_


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola mumish13, gracias, usé componentes nuevos. Ese filtro que me pasaste ya le tenía ganas de armarlo, probé con otros de 4 bobinas y nada, con uno de 2 y nada. Yo tengo un lineal de 40 watts pero no quiero colocarlo hasta no resolver las armónicas porque no quiero molestar a mis queridos ¿? vecinos. No sabés si el colega clausalan sigue posteando mensajes? me quisiera comunicar con él de alguna forma porque se que él también armó el berkeley y a través de este foro no me permite mandarle mensajes en privado porque me dice que necesito tener publicados al menos 20 mensajes ya que soy nuevo y no tengo esa cantidad.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola, será posible hechar la culpa a L5 y L6? que pasa si le pones un trimer a esas bobinas en paralelo. Puede que esas etapas no estén bien y por eso la interferencia. Con qué instrumental contas?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

Para hacer efecto tanque? creo que con eso harias aun mas interferencia ya que haria resonancia en otras frecuencias a partir de la original. Que antena usas? Si es dipolo cerrado hay 300 ohm y hay que poner balun 4:1 para adaptar la linea.
L5 lo hallo algo dudoso, L6 es factible de poder usarlo para adaptar la impedancia de antena.


----------



## clausalan (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola Fmcaos,

Subo uno filtro de tvi mui bueno.

Saludo,


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola clausalan. Los vi, el de 9 polos tiene los capacitores formados por el mismo circuito impreso y creo que las dimensiones no eran nada pequeñas.. igual solo es útil para potencias bastante elevadas, no lo veo para 1w, no? Yo intenté con varios filtros pero no tuve éxito. Vos también armaste el Berkeley? Vi el de la foto y tiene los 2 MPSH17 al revés!





clausalan dijo:


> Hola Fmcaos,
> 
> Subo uno filtro de tvi mui bueno.
> 
> Saludo,



Uso una antena ringo 5/8 para FM.





mumish13 dijo:


> Para hacer efecto tanque? creo que con eso harias aun mas interferencia ya que haria resonancia en otras frecuencias a partir de la original. Que antena usas? Si es dipolo cerrado hay 300 ohm y hay que poner balun 4:1 para adaptar la linea.
> L5 lo hallo algo dudoso, L6 es factible de poder usarlo para adaptar la impedancia de antena.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola, podrías postear data sobre tu antena?


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 25, 2011)

Es una antena omnidireccional con un irradiante vertical de 5/8 de long. de onda y cuatro planos a tierra. Según el fabricante tiene una ganancia de 5dBi (aparte de la buena ganancia que se llevan al venderla ). Se que Eiffel las comercializa. Adjunto una foto de la misma montada en un caño de 1 pulgada. No se si querés saber algo mas. Hace años arranqué con una paragüita y te digo que lograba mas alcance que con esta, igual se que en aquel momento no había tantas radios y construcciones como ahora.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2011)

5dBi son algo así como 3dB. Tengo un par de bases de antenas ringo de las que puedo disponer (por alguna extraña razón eso es lo que muchas veces queda de estas antenas) y me interesaría experimentar con este tipo de antena. No pido que la bajes, pero si por ahí tenes el manual (donde Eiffel por ejemplo te suele dar las instrucciones -las medidas- para una determinada frecuencia) estaría interesante ponerlo en el foro.

Adjunto unas fotos que me pasaron. Casualmente de una instalación como la tuya. Cuando toque cambiar el mástil de caño por una torre me mando de cabeza a analizarla.


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 25, 2011)

La antena es muy similar a la de las fotos tuyas, aqui subo las hojas de datos. Mi antena la volví a subir hace unos meses, la había tenido que bajar porque se había oxidado el conector y por como esta hecha fisicamente, con un simple tester en continuidad detecté que había cierta resistencia (1K). Imaginate mi alegría de saber que tenía que bajarla.... pero bueno, la cosa es que cada vez que la subo esta mas alta jejeje, esta en un caño de 12 mts y a unos 16 del piso.
Las fotos tuve que ponerlas rotadas porque no me permitía subirlas por la resolución. Bajalas y rotalas luego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2011)

Gracias por la data. Realizar trabajos en estos mástiles suele ser engorroso. Es más cómodo en una torre... donde escalas hasta la antena. Me pasó instalar una slimjim en un mástil así y al medir la reflejada había subido bastante así que otra vez a bajarla y volver a ajustar la antena una y otra vez hasta que quedó bien. En una torre podes hacer otras maniobras. Fijate, en una de esas conseguis aunque sea una de esas telescópicas o de las delgadas que suelen tener en el campo para tv. Normalmente te las regalan.


----------



## maurixposadas (Mar 26, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros comentarios, y creo que este es el proposito del foro, aportar lo poco que uno pueda tener o conocer, soy un amante de la electronica y la radiodifusion desde mi adolescencia, ahora peinando canas, sigo teniendo la misma ilusion , e inquietud que vosotros, por aprender algo mas, y me emociono cuando consigo hacer funcionar algo, por mas sencillo que sea, mis felicitaciones a todos vosotros, y sigan adelante, queria agregar algo, el dibujo del layout del Berkeley, es  obra de un amigo, miembro  tambien del foro, Viczea, a quien agradezco , un abrazo para todos
> moises calderon



Gracias Moises por tus aportes exelente tu actitud gracias!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola, en el caso de no encontrar el cristal de 5,12 (10,240; 12,800; 6,400; 3,200, etc) para usar cualquier otro cristal y dividirlo de forma externa, el ingreso se hace por la pata 27 (osc in) del 152? quedando la pata 26 (osc out) en desuso? Eh visto en algunos equipos que tienen para la refencia el "oscilador controlado" y éste está en una cajita metálica separado de la placa del pll.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 27, 2011)

Gracias maurixposadas por tus comentarios, un abrazo y a tus ordenes tambien


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola gente ,hola DJ_Glenn,no se soi todabia te sera util esta imformacion ,pero la banda de transportes de programa en nuestro pais,es de 224mhz a 240mhz.por supuesto que dado el caos que es el espectro en nuestras tierras hay enlaces de banda ancha de 200mhz,300 mhz 500mhz 800mhz etc .con respecto a como es un enlace por dentro te cuento que el transmisor ,en el caso de un M31 usa el mismo sintetizador ,que el exitador de fm ,fm 25,fm40,etc,la plaqueta de rf la que tiene los transistores 2n4427,2sc1947 y 2sc2630,es la misma, por sup que varian algunos elementos , bobinas ,capacidad  de los trimmers etc ,ademas que se agrega otro trimmer en el doblador ,los transistores que usan son el 2n4427,mrf 277 y  si mal no recuerdo la etapa final es un 2sc 2695 al que le sacan unos 10 ,12 wats mas que suficiente para un enlace,el funcionamiento es el siguiente ,generan en fundamental la mitad de la frecuencia a utilizar por ej,225,7mhz,por lo tanto programan el sint para que entregue 112,850 mhz ,estos son amp por el 2n4427,quien los entrega en la base del mrf227 este se encarga de amp y doblar la fcia ,ahora los 225,700 son amplificados por el 2sc 2695 y listo .

Bueno espero que te sea de utilidad esta imfo.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola elgriego,

Muy agradecido por la respuesta. Muy útiil.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn,me alegro que te aya servido.

Saludos y Jristos anesti. "felices pascuas" El Griego.


----------



## Dircio (Jul 14, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, quisiera hacer una fé de errata... resulta que me surgió la necesidad de volver a cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo del transmisor... y usé la técnica antes mencionada... pero no pasaba nada de nada... así que comenzé a probar entrada por entrada y me doy cuenta que estuve equivocado... los valores son estos:
> 
> 4000 2000 1000 500 400 8000 16000 32000 64000 128000 256000 25 50 12,5 100 200
> N3 N2 N1 N0 A5 N4 N5 N6 N7 N8 N9 A1 A2 A0 A3 A4
> ...


 

HOLA DJ_GLENN.

Recurro a ti y a todos los que pueden ayudar.Gracias anticipadas a todos.
Sucede que tengo un PLL exactamente como aparece en la foto que subiste donde aparece el MC145151P2 y el integrado 74F74.
Quisiera entender como funciona y obtener una tabla de todas las frecuencias y sobre todo cual o cuales son los voltajes con el que engancha, he tratado de hecerlo pero lo mas que le he sacado son tres horas de trabajo y despues desengancha, pensando que pudieran estar defectuosos alguno de los integrados ya los cambié por unos nuevos y sigue igual.
Te agradeceré cualquier información que me sirva para ponerlo a trabajar.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola Dircio, por suerte el 151 es más fácil de usar que el 152. Sabiendo cual es la frecuencia de referencia y multiplicada por el factor de división del prescaler, obtenes el paso... en el circuito que mostras, todas las entradas estan bien ordenadas de izquierda a derecha... así que es fácil confeccionar una tabla con todas las frecuencias posibles... cambiá de estado la primer llave (la primera del banco de la izquierda) y fijate cuanto mueve... (recordá si suma o resta cuando está en ON). Luego la segunda para comprobar que efectivamente es el doble de la primera y entonces ya es fácil asumir que la siguiente será el doble de esa y la mitad de la que le sigue. De cuanto es tu cristal? si no me equivoco el banco RA está dividiendo por 256... (6400khz/256 = 25khz)... así que si el prescaler divide por 4 (entregando una frecuencia que no creo puda manejar el 151) el paso sería de 100 khz... vos fijate y contanos.


----------



## Dircio (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn, efectivamente el cristal es de 6.4mhz, es exactamente como aparece en este dibujo, es el mismo con todas las piezas que aparecen. y viene programado en la frecuencia de 101.5mhz eso significa que los swich estan en este orden 00010000001 tal vez la unica diferencia es la disposicion de los swich. Te envio una foto del mismo.


Pero la gran pregunta mia, cual es el voltaje que debe llegar al varicap para la frecuencia de 102.3 y se programan así 00000000001 
eso observe en el frecuencimetro, con estos datos entra en esa frecuencia, engancha pero en unos minutos se desengancha quisiera saber el truco para que ya no desenganche, no se cual es el voltaje que debe llegar al varicap y lamentablemente ya le movi la bobina y ahora tampoco engancha en la frecuencia original.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2011)

Dircio... Ese es el mismo PLL que tuve hace algun tiempo atrás. Igual tuve ese mismo problema que el PLL se desenganchaba. Lo deje andando a unos 15V por toda la noche y de repente la musica que sonaba desaparecía por completo. En primera instancia pense que era la antena que se soltó, pero llegue a la conclusion que era el PLL que finalmente se desenganchó, y todo esto lo atribuyo a que el oscilador se corria mucho de frecuencia hasta que simplemente el PLL no agarra. Luego desconectaba el transmisor y lo volvia a conectar. Al minuto despues se desenganchaba. 

Note que el 2N4427 calentaba demasiado, será el calor que genera el que hace que este transmisor se desenganche?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola, bueno... por lo que veo (me hice una tablita simple para comprobarlo) este transmisor tiene paso de 100khz... así que cada llave vale 100	200	400	800	1600	3200	6400	12800	25600	51200	102400... para setear una frecuencia, se ponen todas las llaves en 1 (ON) y luego se van abriendo a medida que se resta hasta llegar a "0"... o sea... 102300 - 51200-25600-12800-6400-3200-1600-800-400-200-100 = 0.

Lo del transistor que cmenta mumish13 puede deberse a una desadaptación tan grande que el transistor vuelva inestable al oscilador... tanto que el C2053 (el segundo transistor) no lo puede manejar y carga al oscilador. Tengan en cuenta que el PLL también toma de ahí la señal.

Para que poder manejar mejor el tema del varicap yo emplearía un operacional en vez de un BC548... (muchos usan el doble operacional LM358). La tensión que estés enviando al varicap no es ninguna referencia en este caso porque el pll no tira ciertos VCC para llegar a tal frecuencia, sino que cambia de estado alto a estado bajo, de ahí el varicap entrega capacitancia al ofv para alterar su frecuencia... la salida se manda a la entrada del pll y se compara... si esta en fase con la referencia está enganchado... también pueden probar toqueteando un poco el circuito tanque.. esa esponjita en la bobina no me da confianza de nada... por lo que veo no hay un trimer en ofv así que el bc548 es el que carga con todo el trabajo de llevar de una punta a la otra del dial... yo le agregaría un condensador variable en paralelo con la bobina del oscilador para ayudarlo manualmente.

Les adjunto algunos ejemplos para programar el sintetizador (seún las dos frecuencias mencionadas)

A proposito, ya que tenes frecuencímetro... por cuanto está dividiendo el 74f74? siempre me confundo con eso...


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> muy lindo... pero... NO! no podes no usar zócalos para los ICs... sobre todo con el precio que tienen... que tal si te dan ganas de probar otro tx con esos ic? vas a tener que desoldar... y si se te frien?




Mmmm... mira que a esas frecuencias los contactos del zócalo pueden causar efectos no deseados , como resistencia o capacidad, sobre el IC. 

Yo tambien los sueldo directamente, a no ser un PIC, que le dejo zócalo por si hay que reprogramar, que casi siempre es que sí. No creo que frias nada si vas con cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2011)

ok, si vas por algo definitivo.. vale omitir el zócalo... y bueno... como está la cosa... hasta borrar el números...


----------



## Dircio (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn Gracias por los datos para la tabla de frecuencias lo voy a revisar con calma,
Con respecto al 74F74, este divide por 4.
Gracias a todos por su orientacion y apoyo.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 23, 2011)

La verdad es un dato nuevo para mí. El transistor de salida actúa como multiplicador? o le llegan más de 25 mhz al 151 (en tu frecuencia)? Yo estaba convencido que no podía manejar más de 5 o 6 mhz.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola colegas, hola DJ_Glenn,como estas ,segun la hoja de datos del ci,de acuerdo al voltage de alimentacion se le podria ingresar hasta desde Dc hasta  25mhz a traves del pin f in ,al igual que vos, era un detalle que nunca habia observado ,ya que siempre los trabaje con prescalers.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 23, 2011)

voy a armar algo con este ic... primero quiero ver donde lo consigo barato... creo que aca lo tiene Elko a un precio razonable... donde 6 dólares son 6 dólares y no 6 dólares son 15 dólares.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn como estas ,entonces cuesta unos 30 pesos ,me parece un precio razonable,yo compre el mc145152 ya hace un tiempo y lo habia pagado 50 pesos,que tampoco me parecia tan caro. 

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2011)

Cuidado, ELKO dice para el MC145151P2  u$s 6.10 + IVA = u$s 7.381 = $ 30.78.

Peeeero tiene dos asteriscos (**) que no tienen aclaración.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dircio (Jul 24, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> La verdad es un dato nuevo para mí. El transistor de salida actúa como multiplicador? o le llegan más de 25 mhz al 151 (en tu frecuencia)? Yo estaba convencido que no podía manejar más de 5 o 6 mhz.


Del 74F74 salen 25mhz y es este valor que le llega al MC145151p2 en la pata uno cuando engancha por un rato.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 24, 2011)

sigo defendiendo la idea de agregar un condensador variable al oscilador.

$30.78 no son más de $77.67 como tiene electrónica liniers... así que creo que vale la pena probar... electronica liners tiene el 152 a $60.37... es algo caro, pero tiene doble módulo... aunque el 151 parece más fácil de usar.


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2011)

Dircio

Esa vista del post #77 aunque permita ver las conexiones, NO es un esquema electrónico que muestre claramente todos los valores y que permita comprender correctamente y rápido como esta funcionando dicho PLL .

En este circuito particular utiliza las salidas φV y φR del "*Detector de Fase B*", pero en la hoja de datos de Motorola-Freescale para este integrado y para ese Detector de Fase dentro de las "Consideraciones de Diseño" del Filtro Pasabajos utiliza un Amplificador Operacional que en esta plaqueta brilla por su ausencia. Dado que el diseño del Filtro Pasabajos es fundamental para mantener el LOCK del oscilador en frecuencia no sabría decirte motivos del desenganche del mismo.

Por otra parte y con respecto a las tensiones de enganche la forma en que esta usado el PLL me genera confusión, el oscilador no posee ningún trimer que permita centrar la banda de funcionamiento lo que es un error a mi entender. Podria usarse para el ajuste alguno de los siguientes métodos:

1) *Método Sencillo*:
a) Levantar un extremo de la resistencia de 470Ω que va hacia el PLL.
b) Colocar el Trimpot de ajuste de Modulación a minimo o en su defecto (opino que es mejor) cortocircuitar la entrada de audio.
c) Conectar un PreSet de 10KΩ entre los +12V y masa.
d) Ajustar el mismo para tener 6.0 V ó la mitad de la tensión de alimentación de la plaqueta en el punto medio.
e) Conectar el punto medio del PreSet a través del Choque.
f) Medir la frecuencia de salida del oscilador, por ejemplo en la entrada al 74F74.
g) Si no fuese de 98.0 MHz deberiamos manipular sobre la COIL (bobina) separando o acercando las espiras hasta lograrlo.

2) *Método Complicado*:
a) Predisponer los Dip Switch's para una frecuencia de 98.0 MHz
b) Colocar el Trimpot de ajuste de Modulación a minimo o en su defecto (opino que es mejor) cortocircuitar la entrada de audio.
c) Verificar que la tensión de continua en la unión del Choque y el + del Cap.Elec. de 1µF que va hacia el punto central del Trimpot sea 6.0 V ó la mitad de la tensión de alimentación de la plaqueta.
d) Si no fuese de 6.0 V deberiamos manipular sobre la COIL (bobina) separando o acercando las espiras hasta lograrlo.



De esta forma nos aseguramos que el PLL se encuentra CENTRADO en la banda de trabajo (88.0 ÷ 108.0) con lo cual no debería desengancharse tan facilmente ya que tendria margen hacia ambos extremos.


Por otra parte te adjunto una imagen de la plaqueta del post #77 con el peso de cada uno de los Dip Switch's, siempre y cuando el Xtal del MC145151P2 sea de 6.400 KHz y sigas usando el 74F74 como esta actualmente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dircio (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola J2C, Cinseramente gracias por iluminarme creo que tengo muy valiosos datos para ponerlo a trabajar, este PLL me llegó al taller para cambiar de frecuencia y contacté al fabricante pero no me dio mayores datos, supongo que es por eso de la autoria que es respetable, sin envargo buscando aqui en el foro y vi que ya alguien habia subido una imagen y es por eso que me atrevi a preguntar ya que al no poder cambiar de frecuencia tube que sustituirlo por un veronica tradicional y está funcionando muy bien.
Bien, yo estoy investigando y con ayuda de una fotografia que previamente tomé, trato de dejar la bobina igual a como estaba originalmente y observo que al bajar a solo 10 voltios el voltaje que alimenta este pll engancha de inmediato y se queda por largo rato trabajando y aprobecho para tomar lecturas: 50 mhz le llegan en la pata 1 al MC145151p2. Tambien observo que salen 8.5 voltios del diodo que está debajo del mismo circuito; El voltaje que le llega al varicap es de solo 1.1v
Pero insisto, los datos proporcionados aquí me sirven de mucho para descubrir el truco de este PLL. Voy a seguir investigando y espero tener noticias para compartirlos, no para copiarlo si no para poder cambiar de frecuencia en caso de que alguien más se enfrente con este problema, porque en realidad yo quedé muy decepcionado con este modelo y estoy de acuerdo contigo, es un modelo raro.

Gracias a todos los que en aportado su granito de arena.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2011)

Le llegan 50 mhz a la pata 1 del mc145151? cada vez me sorprende más este bicho.

A mi me trajeron este de la imagen que adjunto para cambiar de frecuencia. También el orden de las llaves va como en la tablita que adjunté antes (el paso es de 100khz, pero la llave 1 no muve 100 sino 200... se ahorraron una llave obvia así solo se emplea un banco de 10 llaves). El ajuste completo me llevó unos 3 minutos, entre programar el pll y ajustar las etapas de potencia.

No me fijé por cuanto divide el prescaler. El cristal de este sintetizador es de 12,8 mhz.


----------



## J2C (Jul 30, 2011)

Dircio
Según la Datasheet de Freescale la máxima frecuencia de entrada es 25MHz (garantizada), y a decir verdad al usarlo en PLL's para emisoras de FM la máxima frecuencia que le ingresan esta en el orden de los 27MHz.

La conexión del 74F74 en tu plaqueta es de dos divisores por dos, uno a continuaciión del otro y la división resultante seria "4". Por lo que me parece que 50MHz debe ser una lectura falsa que te indica tu instrumento.

En la foto no llegue a apreciar el valor de ninguno de los dos reguladores tipo 78xx, imagino que el superior al 74F74 es de 5V pero ni idea de cual es el valor del que esta al lado del MC145151P2.

Con respecto al comentario de ayer, la tensión del punto "*1-d*" ó la del "*2-c*" deberia ser la mitad de la de este ultimo 78xx .

Deberias asegurarte que la tensión que ingresa al pin #3 (Vdd) se encuentre entre +3 y +9 Volt's respecto a la masa, si superas los +9 piensa en comprar otro MC.

La tensión de 1.1V que obtienes en el Varicap (_debes medirla con una inductancia en serie con el cable del tester_) me parece muy baja ya que tiene muy poco margen hacia el 0V, ese podría ser el problema de los desenganches que sufria.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hugoelectro (Jul 31, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, mil disculpas por la demora.
> 
> Bueno... la cosa es que necesito cambiar de frecuecia este modulo.
> 
> ...



Hola para la frecu.100.5 se deven poner el siguiente horden .. llave de 1 a 8 = 1-1-0-1-1-1-1-1- y por ultimo n7= 0 y a3= 1 y a4= 0 ...(n8 .n9. a1.  a2) estan a masa en el pcb espero serle util y me ase falta el PCB si alguien lo tiene subalon ok gracias a todos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola Moises Calderon posteó hace rato el pcb del M31... tiene algunas leves diferencias con este pero en sí es el mismo impreso, lo más importante es que el M31 respecta el orden de las llaves,  mientras que el comentado tiene un impreso más simple y por eso las llaves mezcladas.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 1, 2011)

Perdón si hago offtopic, pero esta pregunta va para Dircio...

Respecto a tu imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 56594

Podrias indicarme el valor en uH de el Choque de RF que va del colector del 2N4427 a positivo? Mas que nada por tener una idea del valor usado en este tipo de amplificadores.

Te lo agradeceria muchisimo... saludos!


----------



## munenito (Ago 3, 2011)

oye deja de subir mis diseño  igual aka estoy armando otroodiseño mejor que ese y estereo profecional  que esta listoo


----------



## Dircio (Ago 3, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Dircio
> Según la Datasheet de Freescale la máxima frecuencia de entrada es 25MHz (garantizada), y a decir verdad al usarlo en PLL's para emisoras de FM la máxima frecuencia que le ingresan esta en el orden de los 27MHz.
> 
> La conexión del 74F74 en tu plaqueta es de dos divisores por dos, uno a continuaciión del otro y la división resultante seria "4". Por lo que me parece que 50MHz debe ser una lectura falsa que te indica tu instrumento.
> ...


 

Hola, si efectivamente es un error la lectura de 50 mhz, este debe ser de 25, ahora que engancha mejor esa es la lectura que observo. Con respecto al regulador de voltaje es de 5 voltios, en la iamgen azul se aprecian 2 de estos pero en la foto aparecesolo 1 y segun veo no es muy necesario tener los dos montados, con uno basta puesto que este mismo anvía el mismo voltaje al MC.

He seguido los consejos y sugerencias aquí y está enganchando ya, lo tengo funcionando y espero tener buenas noticias.

Para ajustarlo desconecté la alimentacion al regulador de 5v y por separado con un trimpot regulé el voltaje de alimentación de la placa que es de 12v a solo 6v y lo inyecté al choque que lleva a la pata del varicap, conectado de esta manera busqué los 98mhz que aqui me indicaron, luego quité todo esto y volví a alimentar el regulador de 5v y ya solo retoqué la bobina buscando siempre los 6 voltios que llegan al varicap.

Luego para estar mas seguro, calculé la frecuencia de 98mhz para programar los dipswich quedando de esta manera: 00110100001 (acepto observaciones de este cálculo)
Y entró automaticamente el enganche y ya solo retoque otra vez, casi nada solo para tener los 6 voltios en el varicap.
No le puse el condensador variable como lo recomendaron porque considero que si el fabricante asi lo vendió y lo ajustó entonces lo ideal es encontrar su truco de ajuste, Pero creanme que yo quede muy decepcionado de este PLL.


----------



## munenito (Ago 4, 2011)

oye dirso  porque no dejas  de postear mis diceños


----------



## Dircio (Ago 4, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Perdón si hago offtopic, pero esta pregunta va para Dircio...
> 
> Respecto a tu imagen:
> 
> ...


 
Hola: Al parecer este es el diseño de muneito que se complica la vida con estas cosas. Lo del choque puede servirte un embobinado sobre una resistencia de 2k2 8 o 10 vueltas de alambre de cobre del No.29

P Finalizamos este tema porque ya aparecio por aqui el fabricante y dice que ya tiene otro diseño mucho mejor.
Saludos a todos y gracias por su apoyo.



munenito dijo:


> oye dirso porque no dejas de postear mis diceños


 
Disculpas amigo, solo busqué algo mas de teoria para poder ajustarlo la informacion que me diste fué muy poca y se me complicó, te ruego disculpes mi torpeza.

Fianalizamos este tema.

Saludos otra vez y gracias a todos los que aportan sin mirar a quien.


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2011)

Dircio

Te adjunto una imagen indicando como deberian colocarse los Dip-Switch's para la frecuencia de 98 MHz, donde veras la relación de cada uno de ellos con el correspondiente pin del MC y con la indicación del PCB, ten en cuenta que 0= Masa y 1= Abierto ya que la indicación del PCB tiene el conjunto de 4 Dip's colocados al reves y eso presta a la confusión del "*0 0 1 0 1 0 1 1 1 1 0*" que los coloco en la secuencia "*N0 . N1 ........ N10*".


Munenito

No lo tomes a mal, solo estabamos ayudando a Dircio para que logre hacer andar el PLL que tu fabricarias con muchas deficiencias, fue solo una consulta *para lograr hacerlo funcionar bien*!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dircio (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola J2C, te agradesco enormemente tu orientación lo voy a comparar con los datos mios y a corregirlos, tu tabla está muy entendible.saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 5, 2011)

Saben... me encanta ese espiritu de hermandad que existe en este foro: ayudar indiferentemente a las personas que mas lo necesiten.

Cualquier diseño que a algun usuario se le ocurra tambien le puede servir a otro y se forma asi un circulo de cooperacion integra entre ambos. 

Saludos y felicito a todos los usuarios que ayudan con gusto en los Foros de Electronica


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola, les adjunto la simulación de un pll que hice. El oscilador de referencia y el compardor de fase estan un poco inspirados en el verónica y sos modificaciones publicadas en este foro.

http://youtu.be/58kiuRv2V5Q

En la simulación, todo ok, pero en el mundo real la cosa es un poco diferente... en realidad ya en el circuit wizard se puede ver que la salida del cd4040 es débil.

En este circuito se usa un CD4060 como oscilador con un cristal de 4 Mhz y la salida que divide 256 va a un CD4017 que divide por 10. Así que 4000 / 2560 = 1,5625... esa sería la referencia. La señal proveniente del transmisor entra a un prescaler que divide por 64 y de ahí va a un CD4040. La salida del CD4040 y salida del CD4017 van a un CD4070 que uso como comparador de fase.

Debería esperar pasos de 100 Khz (1,5625 * 64 = 100)... pero la cosa no funciona y el problema está en torno al divisor programable. A la salida del CD4017 tengo 1,5625 khz y en la salida del prescaler, la F del VCO/64 pero no puedo leer nada de nada a la salida del CD4040.

Ví en un diseño de SM0VPO que en la entrada y en la salida del CD4040 mete un par de etapas de un CD4001, ese ic resolvería el problema?


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2011)

DJ_Glenn

Coloca una imagen (Gif ó Jpg) donde se pueda observar mejor el circuito con las conexiones y trato de verlo aprovechando el fin de semana asi te comento algo.

Por otra parte, se puede saber donde has conseguido el SAB6456 y el costo aproximado?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola Juanka, en el video se ve bien si lo pones en pantalla completa. Estoy buscnado el achivo del circuit wizard pero no se donde lo puse.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 5, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, les adjunto la simulación de un pll que hice. El oscilador de referencia y el compardor de fase estan un poco inspirados en el verónica y sos modificaciones publicadas en este foro.
> 
> http://youtu.be/58kiuRv2V5Q
> 
> ...



No dices que preescaler utilizas, la mayoría de los preescaler son ECL por lo que no son compatibles con los circuitos CMOS, quizás necesites un convertidor de nivel ECL a CMOS.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 6, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola: Al parecer este es el diseño de muneito que se complica la vida con estas cosas. Lo del choque puede servirte un embobinado sobre una resistencia de 2k2 8 o 10 vueltas de alambre de cobre del No.29
> 
> P Finalizamos este tema porque ya aparecio por aqui el fabricante y dice que ya tiene otro diseño mucho mejor.
> Saludos a todos y gracias por su apoyo.
> ...



Perdónenme si vuelvo a cortar el post... no pude responder antes la oportuna respuesta que Dircio me dio acerca de la bobina 

Respecto a la imagen que adjuntaste hace un tiempo e insistiendo en la misma bobina (la azul que  tiene un punto cafe y otro negro encima, y que esta al lado del 2N4427) ...

Ver el archivo adjunto 56744

...Si mal no estoy, es de 10uH? (porque la pequeña bobina que va del colector del 2SC2053 hacia positivo, que parece una resistencia, es de 10uH, y dudo si la otra que consulto sigue el mismo valor). Tienes el PLL todavia? Si es así te agradecería que te fijaras que si del lado del puntito negro de la bobina, en su costado, hay otro punto, también negro. Con esto finalizaría mi pregunta y sabré con certeza si es de 10uH.

Espero tu respuesta

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2011)

EB4GBF

En la pagina del video, dice que usa el PreEscaler SAB6456 y diria que todos son ECL.

Creo que se podrian reemplazar los CD40xx por los 74HC40xx, incluso hasta usar algun inversor/bufffer 74HCxx que posea Schmith Trigger en sus entradas entre el PreEscaler y el 4040.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola, a la salida del prescaler recuerdo que puse un transistor configurado de tal manera que el circuit wizard dibujaba una linda onda cuadrada, aunque la que se le ingresa sea senoidal. es a eso que se refiere? sí pude notar en su momento es que la señal de salida tenía un nivel decente (siempre simulando el circuito) cuando al CD4040 se le entra con más de 3v.

Una pregunta un poco boba... el compardador solo compara que las frecuencias sean iguales, o también el nivel de estas?


----------



## retrofit (Ago 6, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, a la salida del prescaler recuerdo que puse un transistor configurado de tal manera que el circuit wizard dibujaba una linda onda cuadrada, aunque la que se le ingresa sea senoidal. es a eso que se refiere? sí pude notar en su momento es que la señal de salida tenía un nivel decente (siempre simulando el circuito) cuando al CD4040 se le entra con más de 3v.
> 
> Una pregunta un poco boba... el compardador solo compara que las frecuencias sean iguales, o también el nivel de estas?



Buenas noches.
En el esquema veo que toda la circuitería está alimentada a 12voltios ¿A qué tensión alimentas el preescaler? si lo alimentas a 5 voltios la señal de salida no será suficiente para activar el divisor programable.
Por otra parte veo que utilizas puertas EXOR como comparadoras de fase, pero en todo PLL es *imprescindible *que a la salida del comparador de fase pongamos un Filtro Pasa Bajos, sin el es imposible obtener un funcionamiento correcto del Lazo, este filtro lo tienes que calcular en función de la frecuencia de referencia y al ser esta tan baja como 1.562,5Hz creo que será muy complicado hacer desaparecer las bandas laterales máxime sin no empleas un operacional para construir el FPB.
La verdad es que jamás he empleado referencias tan bajas ya que al estar en dentro de la fracuencia de audio es muy dificil hacer que no se oiga en el receptor un molesto pitido.
Yo siempre he utilizado referencias igual a la canalización por ejemplo 25 Khz o 12,5Khz para los equipos de comunicaciones.
Para un emisor en la banda de FM lo ideal es poner la referencia en 100Khz o 50Khz
ya que el ruido residual del PLL queda fuera de la banda de audio y obtener atenuaciones de 80 o 90dBc para esta señal no es complicado, por lo que no crearemos interferencia en los canales abyacentes.
Por lo que he podido ver en el esquema, creo que lo complicas demasiado, tienes soluciones más sencillas para hacer un PLL.
Intenta pensar... MC145152 + un Pre-escaler Divisor de Doble Módulo 10/11 como el MC 12013 o el SP8690 verás lo fácil que es realizar un sintetizador para la banda de FM con canalización de 100Khz 
Bueno espero que tengas suerte con tu PLL.

P.D Los Comparadores de Fase generan, a su salida, una tensión proporcional al ángulo de fase o desfase de las dos señales, sus amplitudes son las mismas, ten en cuenta que esas señales han pasado por unas puertas lógicas TTL, CMOS, ECL... dependiendo de los circuitos utilizados.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2011)

Dj_Glenn

El *comparador* realizado con las compuertas "*Or Eclusiva*" (*ExOr*) es algo digital, por lo tanto solo compara frecuencias y fase de dichas frecuencias en sus dos entradas.

Con respecto a las tensiones de alimentación, deberias usar alguna de las tensiones standard de funcionaniento de esos integrados logicos, sea 5.0V que es el máximo permitido por el Pre-Escaler.



EA4GBF

Con respecto a tu comentario de la alimentación de los integrados, piensa que es solo una simulación. Los simuladores no suelen darle importancia a las tensiones máximas de cada integrado y quienes no tienen teoria los usan mucho.

Con respecto a la frecuencia de comparación estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, para emisoras de FM deberia ser minimamente 25KHz que caen fuera de la banda audible.

Siempre sera mejor usar un integrado especial para ese trabajo, como tu bien dices el MC1451452 y si el Pre-Escaler MC12013 ó SP8690 no se consigue por esta zona usar alguna configuración con los 74S74 ó 74ALS74 de manera de dividir por 8 con lo cual logramos una frecuencia de comparación de 25KHz.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas, en principio la idea era poder usar componentes comunes... aca es imposible conseguir integrados para esta tarea. Los prescalers me los trajeron solamente porque estoy gastando mucho dinero en otra cosa, sino siempre está la negativa de "no lo tengo", "no lo trabajamos"... eso o los precios son prohibitivos.

La mayoría de los que estan en este rubro viajan personalmente a la gran ciudad para comprar lo que necesitan... en principio me pareció una locura, pero tomando un poco más en serio el asunto, es completamente e incluso rentable.

Así que este circuito fue una ilusión en su momento... inspirado también por algunos transmisores que me llegaron para cambiar de frecuencia o reparar y los sintetizadores usaban cristales de 2 o 10 mhz, que empleaban también el clásico CD4046 (que no lo puse yo solamente porque en el simulador no lo tengo, pero fue mi primera intención), el filtro a la salida solo una resistencia y un condensador electrolítico. El divisor programable hecho con 74ls192 o 74ls163, etc.

El mc145152 me parece algo rebuscado, tanto por el doble módulo como la salida para la tensión de error. Los transmisores que vi con MC145151 me parecieron muy interesantes por compactos y fáciles de programas, además de implementar... por lo que o puedo buscar la forma de viajar y comprar unos cuantos o pedir al proveedor que me los envíe.

El circuito propuesto... al tacho.


----------



## Dircio (Ago 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Respecto a la imagen que adjuntaste hace un tiempo e insistiendo en la misma bobina (la azul que tiene un punto cafe y otro negro encima, y que esta al lado del 2N4427) ...
> ...Si mal no estoy, es de 10uH? (porque la pequeña bobina que va del colector del 2SC2053 hacia positivo, que parece una resistencia, es de 10uH, y dudo si la otra que consulto sigue el mismo valor). Tienes el PLL todavia? Si es así te agradecería que te fijaras que si del lado del puntito negro de la bobina, en su costado, hay otro punto, también negro. Con esto finalizaría mi pregunta y sabré con certeza si es de 10uH.
> 
> Espero tu respuesta
> ...


 
Te escribi algo en el privado.
Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Ago 7, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, gracias por las respuestas, en principio la idea era poder usar componentes comunes... aca es imposible conseguir integrados para esta tarea. Los prescalers me los trajeron solamente porque estoy gastando mucho dinero en otra cosa, sino siempre está la negativa de "no lo tengo", "no lo trabajamos"... eso o los precios son prohibitivos.
> 
> La mayoría de los que estan en este rubro viajan personalmente a la gran ciudad para comprar lo que necesitan... en principio me pareció una locura, pero tomando un poco más en serio el asunto, es completamente e incluso rentable.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes (tardes).
Pues DJ_GLenn, no puedo estar en más desacuerdo en tu comentario acerca de la utilización los divisores Doble Módulo en los Sintetizadores y/o PLL´s.
La gran ventaja es poder realizar "Divisiones Fraccionales" que de otra forma sería imposible.
Ventajas.
Al permitir ratios pequeños de división podemos lograr pequeños tiempos de enganche.
Nos permiten trabajar con frecuencias altas de referencia.
Por ejemplo para generar 107.2Mhz con una referencia de 100Khz y con un Preescaler 10/11
como el MC12013 y empleando el MC145152 la programación sería N=105 y A=2 ya que la división total sería....
(2x11) + (105x10) = 107.2, por lo que solamente tenemos que dividir por 105 lo que, evidentemente, es más rápido que dividir por varios miles como sería el caso de trabajar con otro tipo de Divisor Programable
Otra gran ventaja, ya comentada en un Post anterior, es que al permitir Frecuencias de Referencia mayores, el ruido producido por el Comparador de Fase caerá fuera de la banda de audio por lo que la calidad del mismo será mayor.
En el caso Concreto del MC145142  tiene dos salidas del comparador, ØR y ØV que implementadas en un Operacional podemos realizar un Filtro Pasa Bajos tan eficiente como deseemos y que nuestro VFO agradecerá.
El cálculo del factor de división es muy sencillo y al ser la programación  en paralelo 
deducir la posición de los de los µSwichs es igualmente muy sencilla (si dominamos el Binario)
Os aseguro que si perdemos el miedo a este tipo de Divisores Programables, todos los que hagáis en el futuro serán de este tipo.
Un factor determinante es el precio de los Divisores Doble Módulo y que en ocasiones son algo difíciles de conseguir, pero no más que los Preescaler sencillos.
En Internet hay muchas casas Chinas que los venden y muchas de ellas el envío lo realizan sin coste.
Otra forma de conseguirlos es en chatarrerías de material de desecho, prácticamente todos los TX-RX sintetizados, Receptores de FM digitales, sintonizadores de TV etc, casi con toda seguridad tienen alguno, y  como norma recordar que Internet es un inmenso almacén  dónde podemos encontrar de todo.

Bueno por hoy ya es suficiente, Buenas noches y...
Saludos


----------



## martinutn (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola, quisiera que me expliquen el funcionamiento mas que nada del prescaler, como divide.. 

Gracias..


----------



## retrofit (Ago 15, 2011)

martinutn dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quisiera que me expliquen el funcionamiento mas que nada del prescaler, como divide..
> 
> Gracias..


 
El MC12022 es un prescaler que llega hasta 1.1Ghz.
Es de los denominados Doble Módulo aunque en este caso es un doble, Doble Módulo
Puede dividir por 64/65 o 128/129.

Esta forma de dividir es muy útil cuando necesitamos Divisiones Fracionales.
Por ejemplo, supongamos que queremos hacer un oscilador en la frecuencia de 453.500Mhz
el transmisor tiene canales cada 25Khz y utilizamos el prescaler mencionado MC12022 dividiendo por 64/65

Como la referencia es de 25Khz tendremos que dividir por un número N para obtener 25Khz
Veamos 453500/64 = 7085.9375 y esto lo tendremos que dividir por 25... 7085.9375/25 = 
283.4375 que es el factor total de división para obtener los 25Khz de la referencia.
Pero ¿Cómo podemos hacer esta división que tiene una parte fracional?

Antes de seguir hay que explicar algo del MC145142, si vemos el diagrama de bloques del MC145152 vemos que tiene dos Divisores Programables, el A y el N.
Estos divisores están en paralelo y cuentan en sentido descendente.

El divisor A es de 6 Bit lo que significa que máximo valor que podemos cargar es el 63.
Cuando los contadores A y N empiezan a contar, el MC145152 configura al prescaler para que divida por 65, cuando el contador A llega a 0 se detiene y configura el preescaler para que divida por 64, esto se realiza con la señal MC (Modulo Control).

Cuando el contador N llega a 0 da un pulso de salida se programan los dos dos contadores para empezar otro ciclo.
Volvamos a nuestro ejemplo, tenemos que dividir por 283.4375, pues bien el valor 283 lo ponemos (en binario) en el contados N, ahora nos que da la parte fracional .4375 este valor lo multiplicamos por 64 (división de prescaler) .4375x64 = 28, este valor lo ponemos (en binario) en el contador A.
La cosa está asi N=283 , A=28 y el prescaler dividiendo por 65 

Cuando el contador A llega a 0 se detiene y el prescaler empieza a dividir por 64, en este momente el contador N estará en 255, (283-25 ) ya que los dos contadores cuentan simultaneamente en sentido descendente. 
Veamos que pasa cuando el contador N llega a 0.
En ese momente se repite el ciclo, pero vamos a echar cuentas

La división total habrá sido... 28 veces por 65 + 255 veces por 64 entonces...
(28x65) + ( 255x64) = 1820 + 16320 = 18140 esto los multiplicamos por 25 que es la frecuencia de refencia y tenemos 18140 x 25 = 453500 que es la frecuencia deseada.
Esto visto así parece algo muy complicado, pero en realidad es una forma muy simple y sobre todo muy rápida de dividir algo fundamental si queremos obtener PLL con tiempos de enganche muy cortos.
Espero haberte podído ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## martinutn (Ago 15, 2011)

Muchas graciasss EB4GBF , se me aclaro un monton como funciona... Pero tengo una duda con esta parte el cual pusiste :


> Cuando el contador A llega a 0 se detiene y el prescaler empieza a dividir por 64, en este momente el contador N estará en 255, (283-25 ) ya que los dos contadores cuentan simultaneamente en sentido descendente


 
El 25 seria los canales de 25KHz o que es?... de nuevo mucha gracias


----------



## retrofit (Ago 16, 2011)

martinutn dijo:
			
		

> muchas graciasss EB4GBF se me aclaro un monton como funciona... Pero tengo una duda con esta parte el cual pusiste :
> Cuando el contador A llega a 0 se detiene y el prescaler empieza a dividir por 64, en este momente el contador N estará en 255, (283-25 ) ya que los dos contadores cuentan simultaneamente en sentido descendente. el 25 seria los canales de 25KHz o q es?... de nuevo mucha gracias



Bien, perdón he puesto 283-25 en realidad, evidentemente, es *283-28*.
Supongo que te refieres a ese "error" ,no se puede explicar algunas cosas a las 2 de la madrugada.
Ahora que tengo un rato libre voy a leer despacio el Post para ver si está todo O.K.

Saludos



			
				EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Bien, perdón he puesto 283-25 en realidad, evidentemente, es *283-28*.
> Supongo que te refieres a ese "error" ,no se puede explicar algunas cosas a las 2 de la madrugada.
> Ahora que tengo un rato libre voy a leer despacio el Post para ver si está todo O.K.
> 
> Saludos



El 25 es el valor de la referencia en Khz que he puesto en el ejemplo.
Recuerda que se pretendía hacer un oscilador en 453.500 con pasos de 25khz y un prescaler 64/65
Los 25Khz los obtenemos con un cuarzo de 12800 prgoramando el MC145152 para que divida por 512 por medio de los pines RA0, RA1,y RA2.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos ! , esta configuracion de PLL se chama "dual modulus" donde el preescaler divide por "P"e "P+1" exemplo : 32 o 33 , 64 o 65 , 128 o 129 e asin por diante , la gran vantagem desta configuracion es que lo passo final de RF (maxima resolucion o passo minimo possible) es lo mismo que de la referencia emplegada e no la referencia emplegada vezes el prescaler "P" como no caso de un PLL simples . Ex : suponhamos un PLL simples con frequencia de referencia de 25 Khz e prescaler de 8 , teremos un passo minimo progamable de : 25Khz x 8 = 200Khz ! ,pero quando se utiliza el configuracion "dual modulus" el passo minimo es lo mismo que la referencia empleada , portanto 25Khz ao invez de 200 Khz para un mesmo prescaler "P".
Un exemplo de PLL simples es lo motorola MC145151 e para PLL "dual modulus" es emplea el MC145152 , yo recomendo a quem tiene interesse en conpreender melhor como opera un tipo destes é estudiar el data-sheet destes PLL aqui citados .
Un fuerte abraço a todos e yo espero tener sido util con my palavras !


----------



## martinutn (Ago 17, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Bien, perdón he puesto 283-25 en realidad, evidentemente, es *283-28*.
> Supongo que te refieres a ese "error" ,no se puede explicar algunas cosas a las 2 de la madrugada.
> Ahora que tengo un rato libre voy a leer despacio el Post para ver si está todo O.K.
> 
> ...





muchas gracias por explicarme.. si tengo otra duda vuelvo preguntar saludoss...


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

j2c dijo:


> dircio
> según la datasheet de freescale la máxima frecuencia de entrada es 25mhz (garantizada), y a decir verdad al usarlo en pll's para emisoras de fm la máxima frecuencia que le ingresan esta en el orden de los 27mhz.
> 
> La conexión del 74f74 en tu plaqueta es de dos divisores por dos, uno a continuaciión del otro y la división resultante seria "4". Por lo que me parece que 50mhz debe ser una lectura falsa que te indica tu instrumento.
> ...






si lo van a armar en chile el 74f74 no hay en chile
no hay saa1057
hay solo cristales de 4 mhz
en general prescaller no hay


----------



## J2C (Sep 7, 2011)

Raulin1966

Miraste por aqui ---> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores , además en este thread hay varios connacionales tuyos y seria interesante que les preguntes donde compran los materiales.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola:
Gracias por la ayuda pero
 LAMENTABLEMENTE EN CHILE NO ENCUENTRAS NADA

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Chile  www.casamusa.cl/  Casa Musa Electrónica Especializada    
Chile  www.casakeim.cl/  Casa Keim Electrónica  Semiconductores, Partes,Piezas Etc.   
Chile  www.casaroyal.cl  Casa Royal  Venta de Componentes, Articulos Electrónicos en general   
Chile  www.cm2.cl  CM2  Semiconductores, Parlantes, Flyback, Etc.  Buen Stock  
Chile  www.digicom.cl/  Digicom Ltda.  Semiconductores, Partes,Piezas Etc.   
Chile  www.globalelectronica.cl/  Global Chile Electrónica Ltda.  Semiconductores, Partes,Piezas Etc.   
Chile  www.olimex.cl/  MCI Electronics  Tarjetas de evaluacion, Partes, Piezas Etc.  Tienda on-line, buen stock  
Chile  www.riabelectronics.cl/  RIAB Electronics  Semiconductores, Partes,Piezas Etc.   
Chile  www.rschile.cl  RS Componentes  Semiconductores, Partes,Piezas, Transformadores, Ferritas, Etc.  Es una Importadora.  
Chile  www.transformadoresmora.cl  Transformadores Mora  Varios tipos de Transformadores  Tu pides, y ellos lo hacen  
Chile  www.vimaelectronica.cl/  Vima Electrónica  Semiconductores, Repuestos Industriales Etc.   
Chile  www.victronics.cl  Victronics  Venta de Semiconductores, Cursos, Etc.  Tienen buen Stock y tambien importan  

NADIE TIENE REPUESTOS NESESARIOS EN CHILE  Y SI QUERES QUE IMPORTEN  MENOS DE 300 unidades no traen

integrado SAA1057 tal vez algun reemplazo pero no creo
MB87006A
MB501
4N25


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 22, 2011)

mi duda es con el prescaler mc12017p puedo dividir cualquier forma de onda entre 64?

puedo conseguir el prescaler mb506 que div 256 fin max 2.4 ghz pero no entiendo bien su fin min dice 100 mhz
pero en frecuency signal amplitud, en conditions dice fin= 1.3mhz to 2.4ghz, osea que si puedo meterle menos de 100mhz. les adjunto la imagen del datasheet,espero alguien me corrobore la inf.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola bondadoso,aplicale nomas menos de 100mhz ,que va a funcionar igual.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 22, 2011)

bondadoso dijo:


> mi duda es con el prescaler mc12017p puedo dividir cualquier forma de onda entre 64?
> 
> puedo conseguir el prescaler mb506 que div 256 fin max 2.4 ghz pero no entiendo bien su fin min dice 100 mhz
> pero en frecuency signal amplitud, en conditions dice fin= 1.3mhz to 2.4ghz, osea que si puedo meterle menos de 100mhz. les adjunto la imagen del datasheet,espero alguien me corrobore la inf.



Si te fijas, donde pone 1,3Mhz se refiere a un nivel de entrada de -4dBm (= 141mV) y para el rango de 100 a 2,2 Ghz con un nivel de entrada de -16dBm (= 35mV) ya funciona.

Saludos.



bondadoso dijo:


> mi duda es con el prescaler mc12017p puedo dividir cualquier forma de onda entre 64?
> 
> puedo conseguir el prescaler mb506 que div 256 fin max 2.4 ghz pero no entiendo bien su fin min dice 100 mhz
> pero en frecuency signal amplitud, en conditions dice fin= 1.3mhz to 2.4ghz, osea que si puedo meterle menos de 100mhz. les adjunto la imagen del datasheet,espero alguien me corrobore la inf.



Si te fijas, donde pone 1,3Mhz se refiere a un nivel de entrada de -4dBm (= 141mV) y para el rango de 100 a 2,4 Ghz con un nivel de entrada de -16dBm (= 35mV) ya funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 22, 2011)

con que formula encontraste los 141mv, es lo que necesita para cambiar de dato?


----------



## retrofit (Sep 22, 2011)

bondadoso dijo:


> con que formula encontraste los 141mv, es lo que necesita para cambiar de dato?



Te paso la tabla de convesión. 
Supongo que a muchos colegas del foro, tambien les interesará.
Está sacada de la web de MicroCircuits.

Saludos


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 22, 2011)

osea que a 1.3mhz consume .4 mW?


----------



## retrofit (Sep 22, 2011)

bondadoso dijo:


> osea que a 1.3mhz consume .4 mW?



¿De dónde sacas ese dato? 
El MB506 según el fabricante(Fujitsu) consume 90 mW.
Si lo dices por la tabla... Creo que no la has entendido .
La tabla es para convertir y ver las relaciones entre Potencia en dBm, Watios y Voltios.
Por ejemplo, tienes un emisor que en la salida de antena da 1Watio, si medimos esta potencia sobre una carga de 50ohmios tendremos una tensión de 7.071voltios RMS y si hablamos en dBm serán +30dBm.
Aclaración dBm se lee "de be emes", y en el ejemplo... "Más treinta de be emes"
Saludos.


----------



## lahormiga (Oct 29, 2011)

Les cuento que arme el esquema del transmisor Berkeley, posteado en este foro y me anda muy bien el problema que le encuentro es un ruidito como un silbido, que se nota bastante cuando le also todo el volumen a mi radio sintonisador... debo anotar que lo tengo funcionando en este momento con el famoso pll de pira.cz.. apenas pueda voy a subir las fotos de circuito armado... saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola lahormiga, esperamos tus fotos.

Yo tengo un transmisor para "reconstruir" porque hay demasiado óxido... el pll tiene un mc145152 y un mc12017, y el cristal es de 10240 khz, así que con cuidado voy a desoldar estos componentes (por suerte funcionan) y voy a hacer probar hacer el frb.

Encontré un video sobre el transmisor FRB, es algo largo, y expone ideas sobre la radio en sí, pero poco después de la mitad está la construcción del circuito que se ha tratato en éste tema... así la cosa parece un poco más fácil... bueno.. depende de como lo miren...


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola a todos los amigos del Foro. tengo una pregunta de este tema. Hay alguna forma de ponerle una pantalla a este PLL ?
en particular me refiero a la primera parte , donde pusieron este esquema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/#post180783

gracias
atte Yamil


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2013)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola a todos los amigos del Foro. tengo una pregunta de este tema. Hay alguna forma de ponerle una pantalla a este PLL ?
> en particular me refiero a la primera parte , donde pusieron este esquema
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/#post180783
> 
> ...



Una pantalla que haga o indique ¿ Que cosa ?

Si te armas un frecuencímetro con un un display podrías presentar la frecuencia de operación


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pues si una pantalla que muestre la frecuencia u otra informacion adicional


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2013)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Pues si una pantalla que muestre la frecuencia u otra informacion adicional





Fogonazo dijo:


> ....Si te armas un frecuencímetro con un un display podrías presentar la frecuencia de operación




Busca como hacer un frecuencímetro y como acoplarlo


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 7, 2013)

Agardeceria a quien puediera guiarme en como hacer esto, pues no se como ni donde se concetaria una pantalla a este PLL
Gracias
Atte YAMIL


----------



## tiago (Feb 8, 2013)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Agardeceria a quien puediera guiarme en como hacer esto, pues no se como ni donde se concetaria una pantalla a este PLL
> Gracias
> Atte YAMIL



Yamil, busca algún frecuencimetro con PIC de los que se han descrito en ésta misma sección, lo montas y se lo conectas al VCO del transmisor.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 8, 2013)

Estuve buscando... pero no lo encuentro  recuerdo que vi por ahí un micro que se conectaba paralelo a las llaves del 152 y mostraba la frecuencia programada. Seguramente no será dificil de programar algo así...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Estuve buscando... pero no lo encuentro  recuerdo que vi por ahí un micro que se conectaba paralelo a las llaves del 152 y mostraba la frecuencia programada. Seguramente no será dificil de programar algo así...



La idea es que *"El interesado"* se encargue de buscar


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hola DJ_Glenn seria interezante que pudieras mostrarnos esa pagina o documento donde viste como conectarle esa pantalla a las llaves.
Gracias por responder.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 8, 2013)

recuerdo que era en un documento, pero no recuerdo donde lo tengo.. me queda por revisar una pila de dvds que saqué de un disco que me tocó vaciar hace poco. Tal vez esté ahí.


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2013)

Amigo DJ_Glenn te quedare muy agradecido si me lo pudieras buscar y asi ayudar. 
Gracias
Atte YAMIL


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 23, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos los del foro es la primera vez que participo Estoy muy agradecido por la oportunidad que necesito la ayuda de todos los que tienen un buen corazón
  Un gran problema que montó el mismo circuito MC145152P2 - MC12017P - Crystal 5:12 pero no tienen mucho conocimiento técnico en mi asamblea ocurrido lo siguiente no puede cambiar el selector de frecuencia en el receptor y tengo la impresión de varios armónicos
¿El MC145152p2 y MC12017 fueron dañados aquí están las fotos del circuito


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola RogerJoumblat seja bienvenido a ese foro pero por favor escribe en español los moderadores no le gustan otro idioma y tanbien no post tu direcciõn aca por infrigir las reglas del.
Haora vamos a tu duda , ? possui equipos de medidas  tipo frequencimetro o osciloscopio ? se si bueno facilita en mucho la caças a las bruxas , se no paciencia eso demanda un poco mas de trabalho pero entre muertos y feridos todos se salvan jajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 23, 2013)

Gracias por los consejos de Daniel Lopes sería bueno, pero todo lo que tengo es sólo soldador y un voltímetro y algunos componentes cuestionables y con ganas de ver esta función de transmisor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2013)

OK ! , La tarjeta de circuito inpreso foi usteds quien la elaborou y armou o la conpraste hecha , yo pregunto porque esa difere de lo lay out originale (americano FRB).
?Tiene el diagrama esquematico ?, seria bueno es mui util ahora.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 23, 2013)

fue hecha por mí, porque algunos senderos que pasan por el centro de la isla
como se muestra en la imagen


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2013)

Bueno yo recomiendo usteds chequear premeramiente la aera de RF conposta por el VCO (mpsh17) , el driver (mpsh17) y paso final (2n4427). Conecte dos resistores de 100 Ohmios X 3 Wattios de dissipaciõn, filme metalico en paralelo en la salida de RF ,esa es tu carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
Con uso de una sonda de RF ( hay sobre el en los "circuitos de radio" nese foro) y el tester vamos medir la potenzia de salida .Saque el LM741CN del zocalo. con el LM741CN fuera provisoriamiente conecte un resistor de 1 Kilo ohmio entre el patita 4 y 6 del zocalo , con otro resistor de 1 kilo ohmio conecte entre la patita 6 y 7 del zocalo , con ese procedimento simulamos una malha cerriada o enganchada por enquanto . con auxilio de un receptor de FM preferencialmiente digital sintonizado en la frequencia que tu queres transmitir cercano del tx , ayuste el trimer del VCO para escuchar la portadora , en nesta hora usteds puede inserir un audio proveniente de un CD player o un MP3 para facilitar el reconocimento . escuchado el audio en el receptor de FM ayuste el trimers de salida para maxima medida en el teste que estas conectado a la sonda de RF y a la carga fictia conectada en la salida del TX. Se tudo anda bien testeamos la area de RF , despues vamos chequear la parte digital pero una cosa de cada vez .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 23, 2013)

vamos a ver si lo he entendido los enlaces que aparecen en rojo en el diagrama añadieron dos resistencias de 1K, sino que debe ser retirado del condensador de 0,22 uf
(¿Dónde está rodeado por el azul) de salida de radiofrecuencia y se colocan dos resistencias 100h (carga fantasma) Aceptar


----------



## arivamp (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola como estas, rogerjoumblat! te voy a responder en español, ya que no se nada de portugues, ja
a ese circuito de Berkeley, yo lo arme hace ya varios años, y lo hise como esta en su version conseguible en internet, aunque con un par de pequeñas modificaciones, lo tengo andando en una Radio que funciona a las mil maravillas, y recuerdo que en encima el pcb, fue hecho a mano, ya que la tecnica del planchado no era tan popular, si un laburo terrible, pero se puede.Ovbio que ahora no lo haria ni loco, ja.
Engancha a la perfeccion, no nesesita esperar bloqueo de frecuencia ni nada, ni bien se alimenta engancha el pll, es una maravilla en ese sentido.
En el transcurso del Dia te le voy a sacar una foto para que lo veas andando, y ahi tambien se aprecian algunas modificaciones como ser, el Diodo que indica el esquema original, bueno yo nunca pude hacerlo andar con el MV209  que es de 32pf , en cambio si con un BB105 que es de 15pf, la bobina, la hise yo, con 3 vueltitas de alambre en una ferrita, y no la hise ajustable, la deje fija con pegamento y lo que vario para el ajuste es solo el trimer yelow.
Otra modificacion es que las patas 7 y 8 del MC12017 ambas van a +B, y no solo una como indica el esquematico.Tambien hay otras correcciones q incluso figuran en la web, con un par de condensadores de alimentacion que salen del regulador 78L09 etc
Lo que he comprobado es que la tension de enganche en el punto de prueba, no siembre es como dice en el instructivo de armado, que para tal frecuencia tenes que tener tantos volts, ok? eso puede variar, y aun asi estar enganchado.
Bueno ojala te haya servido.... luego te pongo una foto de mi PLL Berkeley, a y la ultima que no me acordaba, nunca pude conseguir esos benditos transistores MPSH17, por eso use los KSP10, que entregan menos potencia de RF, calculo que por eso mi PLL nunca llego ni cerca a tirar el Vatio Prometido, con suerte y con toda la furia, pude sacarle 400mw, casi 0,5 watts


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2013)

rogerjoumblat dijo:
			
		

> vamos a ver si lo he entendido los enlaces que aparecen en rojo en el diagrama añadieron dos resistencias de 1K, sino que debe ser retirado del condensador de 0,22 uf
> (¿Dónde está rodeado por el azul) de salida de radiofrecuencia y se colocan dos resistencias 100h (carga fantasma) Aceptar



Correcto caro Rogerjoumblat , el divisor resistivo conposto por los dos resistores de 1 Kilo Ohmios fornecen aproximadamiente 6 voltios a el VCO simulando provisoriamiente la area digital para que usteds conprobe la eficacia del area de RF. Con una sonda de RF conposta por dos diodos de germanio y dos capacitores ceramicos tipo disco mas un tester usteds logra ayustar y medir la potenzia de salida de tu TX , donde la potencia de salida en Wattios RMS es : (Volts del tester/1,414)^2 / 50 .
!Fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 25, 2013)

Mi amigo Daniel Lopes abrazo!!.
Realiza todo lo que me dijeron, me di cuenta cuando el MC12017 / MC145152p2 colocados con circuito divisor resistivo a un gran ruido y se hace más difícil frecuencia de sintonía.
Tras la eliminación del MC12017 / MC145152p2 y algunos totalmente ruido y el audio es perfecto.
Y para mejorar aún más el ajuste tenía que poner un condensador en paralelo con el condensador de ajuste
la mejor canción que tuve fue de 90,1 MHz, con una buena potencia el otro no puede sintonizar está limitado entre 90,0 Mhz
Es una pregunta que la limitación y RF estándar?



			
				arivamp dijo:
			
		

> Hola como estas, rogerjoumblat! te voy a responder en español, ya que no se nada de portugues, ja
> a ese circuito de Berkeley, yo lo arme hace ya varios años, y lo hise como esta en su version conseguible en internet, aunque con un par de pequeñas modificaciones, lo tengo andando en una Radio que funciona a las mil maravillas, y recuerdo que en encima el pcb, fue hecho a mano, ya que la tecnica del planchado no era tan popular, si un laburo terrible, pero se puede.Ovbio que ahora no lo haria ni loco, ja.
> Engancha a la perfeccion, no nesesita esperar bloqueo de frecuencia ni nada, ni bien se alimenta engancha el pll, es una maravilla en ese sentido.
> En el transcurso del Dia te le voy a sacar una foto para que lo veas andando, y ahi tambien se aprecian algunas modificaciones como ser, el Diodo que indica el esquema original, bueno yo nunca pude hacerlo andar con el MV209  que es de 32pf , en cambio si con un BB105 que es de 15pf, la bobina, la hise yo, con 3 vueltitas de alambre en una ferrita, y no la hise ajustable, la deje fija con pegamento y lo que vario para el ajuste es solo el trimer yelow.
> ...



Arivamp gracias por el interés que me ayude. Yo estaba muy curioso de las modificaciones realizadas , se mira hacia adelante a la foto de su transmisor de abrazar a mi amigo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

rogerjoumblat dijo:
			
		

> Mi amigo Daniel Lopes abrazo!!.
> Realiza todo lo que me dijeron, me di cuenta cuando el MC12017 / MC145152p2 colocados con circuito divisor resistivo a un gran ruido y se hace más difícil frecuencia de sintonía.
> Tras la eliminación del MC12017 / MC145152p2 y algunos totalmente ruido y el audio es perfecto.
> Y para mejorar aún más el ajuste tenía que poner un condensador en paralelo con el condensador de ajuste
> ...



Caro Rogerjoumblat el ruido viene por el capacitor de 220nF que estas conectado a la patita 6 del LM741CN pero eso es normal en la malha abierta y no un problema portanto quando usteds sacaste el MC145152 el ruido desaparece. ? Una pregunta en que frequencia final usteds pretende operar con tu PLL? Voi calcular para usteds la palabra binaria correcta para que programe tu PLL MC145152 livre de dudas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok Daniel sería 90.2 Mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2013)

rogerjoumblat dijo:
			
		

> Ok Daniel sería 90.2 Mhz



OK ! pero recordese que aca en Brasil las frequencias son terminadas en inpares ex: 90.1 , 90.3 , 90.5 etc....
? Entonses qual é a que tu quieres?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok por error Daniel 90.1 Mhz

: D


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

!OK,  Premero algunas definiciones :

 Ftx. (frequencia de transmissiõn en Hz) 
 Fref. ( frequencia de referencia en Hz) esa frequencia tanbien es la maxima resoluciõn del PLL o minimo passo possible de sintetizaciõn.
 Fxtal. ( frequencia del cristal empleado en el PLL en Hz ) en nuestro caso es : 5,12exp+6 Hz o mejor 5,12Mhz .

 P. (razõn del  divisor preescaler) el MC12017P  es 64.
 R. ( razõn del divisor R del PLL ) 
 N.= Nint ( razõn del divisor N del PLL )
 A. (razõn del divisor auxiliar A del PLL ).
 Nint ( parte entera del N y orbidamos el decimales )

Fref es : Fxtal/R 
Ntotal es : Ftx./Fref.
Nint. o N es : Ftx./P./Fref.
A es : Ntotal-(Nint x P)

Haora vamos a las cuentas :
Premeramiente el valor de R foi determinado por las fotos que postaste en que la patita 4 (Rao)= I , patita 5 (Ra1)=I y patita 6 (Ra2)=O , consultando el datasheet del MC145152 tenemos R = 256. 
Entonses Fref.=Fxtal./R , Fref.=5,12exp+6 Hz/256 , Fref.=20exp+3 Hz o mejor Fref.= 20Khz.
Ntotal= Ftx/fFref. , Ntotal= 90.1exp+6 Hz/20exp+3 Hz ,Ntotal= 4505.
Nint= Ftx/P/Fref., Nint= 90.1exp+6 Hz/64/20exp+3 Hz, Nint=70,39 entonses N=70 (somente interessa la parte entera del resultado , orbidando la parte decimal).
A= Ntotal-(Nint. X P) , A= 4505-(70 X 64) , A=25
Prueva real : Ftx.= Fref. X [(N x P) + A ] , Ftx.= 20exp+3 Hz X[(70 X 64) + 25] , Ftx.= 90.1exp+6 Hz  o mejor 90.1Mhz.

Entonses habemos calculado el N= 70 (decimal) , el A= 25 (decimal ), y el R=256 (decimal).
Haora tenemos que convertir el resultados decimais en binario que es la linguagen del PLL MC145152.
El divisor "R" tiene 3 Bits y foi armado como: Ra0=I ( patita 4) , Ra1=I( patita 5) y Ra2= O (patita 6).
El divisor "N" tiene 10 Bits entonses como "N" es 70 asi tenemos : N0=O (patita 11) , N1=I (patita 12), N2=I (patita 13) , N3=O (patita 14), N4=O (patita 15), N5=O (patita 16), N6=I (patita 17), N7=O (patita 18) , N8=O (patita 19) y N9=O (patita 20).
El divisor "A" tiene 6 Bits entonses como "A" es 25 asi tenemos : A0=I (patita 23), A1=O (patita 21), A2=O (patita 22) , A3=I (patita 24), A4= I (patita25) y A5=O (patita10) 
Recordemos que el PLL MC145152 tiene internamiente resistores de "pullup" conectados en su entrada de datos asi el nivel logico "I" es la patita correspondiente a no conectada y el nivel logico "O" es conectando el a tierra.
Bueno espero tener sido claro en mi explanaciones caso contrario contesteme e yo tentarei novamiente con mucho gusto .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jun 30, 2013)

Es mi gran amigo Daniel fue hecho seleccionado los selectores mientras hablaba, pero todavía no puedo sintonizar darse cuenta de que el intercambio de selector cambia el PLL?
No veo diferencias Frec.

Aceptar mi buen amigo Daniel recibió todos los componentes hechos todos los cambios que has dicho por el que no se hizo para cambiar la placa de circuito impreso, estoy esperando para obtener los materiales para confequicionar PCB.
Realmente mis componentes MC145152p2 y MC12017 se queman al menos cuando yo sustituyo por tus funciona perfectamente.
Le doy las gracias con todo mi corazón Daniel su atención y gran ayuda para este proyecto que está realizando poco a poco esto.
Cuando hago los ajustes y modificaciones posteriores PCB.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

rogerjoumblat dijo:
			
		

> Aceptar mi buen amigo Daniel recibió todos los componentes hechos todos los cambios que has dicho por el que no se hizo para cambiar la placa de circuito impreso, estoy esperando para obtener los materiales para confequicionar PCB.
> Realmente mis componentes MC145152p2 y MC12017 se queman al menos cuando yo sustituyo por tus funciona perfectamente.
> Le doy las gracias con todo mi corazón Daniel su atención y gran ayuda para este proyecto que está realizando poco a poco esto.
> Cuando hago los ajustes y modificaciones posteriores PCB.



Por nada mi querido amigo , estoi mucho alegre y contente en poder te ayudar a lograr exito en tu proyecto 
! Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogerjoumblat (Jul 21, 2013)

Aquí estoy el domingo mi amigo Daniel modificado y tratando de mejoras en la radiodifusión.
conmutada inductor sintonización de frecuencia mejorada pestillo mejor todo gracias a ti.
Sigo esperando que algunos materiales del PCB que mi vecino y proveedor no entregar.
  Daniel Hug.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

rogerjoumblat dijo:
			
		

> Aquí estoy el domingo mi amigo Daniel modificado y tratando de mejoras en la radiodifusión.
> conmutada inductor sintonización de frecuencia mejorada pestillo mejor todo gracias a ti.
> Sigo esperando que algunos materiales del PCB que mi vecino y proveedor no entregar.
> Daniel Hug.



En mucho me alegra  saber que tu proyecto estas andando cada vez mejor ! congratulaciones amigo ! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## omare55 (Oct 3, 2013)

rf1 dijo:


> buenos dias a todos veo que pasan los dias y no consigo respuesta al tema de este post parece muy dificil de encontrar los circuitos serigrafiados mayormente aparecen los circuitos simbolicos pero no como se diseñan las placas aqui debajo ajunto un archivo con un circuito simbolico de lo que ando buscando y me interesaría saber si alguien lo realizo tambien si tienen la información de programacion, calibracion y realizacion de la construccion de las bobinas. un abrazo a todos.


 

Hola una consulta ya que tengo un problema con un receptor uhf que utiliza este sintetizador, el led se enciende cuando recibe señal o siempre debe estar encendido, en ese caso con que se engancha el pll


----------



## elgriego (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola omare55,Que marca es ese receptor,si te es posible subi una foto o la imformacion tecnica que poseas.


Saludos.


----------



## omare55 (Oct 4, 2013)

ahi van las fotos


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2013)

No son muy claras las fotos,pero vamos a tratar de conjeturar algo! En condiciones de operacion normal el led ubicado en la placa del pll,debe permancer apagado,ya que dicha placa es muy similar al sintetizador que utilizan los excitadores de esta firma,lo unico que se ve distinto es la bobina con blindaje ,supongo que sera parte del circuito doblador,si podes sacale fotos del lado de abajo y de arriba al sinte ,pero que se vean con mejor detalle.

Como en todo pll ,el mismo se engancha ,cuando la fase de la frecuencia generada por el vco es igual a la proveniente del oscilador de referencia ,por supuesto que este proceso se hace internamente en el mc 145152,Este tipo de receptores ,por lo general son de doble conversion,la señal de antena ingresa al amp de rf,de ahi pasa al 1 mezclador en donde se le inyecta la señal generada por el sintetizador,de la dif de estas surge, una 1 conversion ,por lo general de 10,7mhz ,luego agregan otra 2 conversion de por ej 455,realizada por un integrado especifico,el cual a su vez realiza la deteccion de la portadora en Fm de banda ancha.

Pd cual es la falla que presenta el equipo ,y conque tipo de instrumental contas para trabajar en rf y en alta frecuencia?.


Saludos.


----------



## omare55 (Oct 4, 2013)

hola antes que nada gracias, es de un transporte de señal de una radio de fm de aqui, (Rosario del Tala), lo compro hace un tiempo y de entrada no anduvo, lo llevo donde hacen los m31, no se que le cambiaron, no se acuerda mi amigo, lo guardo y hace unos dias lo quizo usar y no recibe, yo tengo poco instrumental para esto, pero queria verificar con el tester si el voltaje del vco era el correcto, por que recuerdo hace algunos años trabajaba con monocanales trasa y cada tanto habia que corregirlo con un capacitor tipo trimer, yo lo veo bastante parecido pero la duda existe, bueno como veras si se puede hacer algo bien Omar


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola omare55,subite unas fotos ,donde se vea el sintetizador ,con mas detalle ,del lado de abajo y del de los componentes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2013)

quedo atento a toda info sobre el receptor... hace un tiempo estoy renegando con uno parecido... le meten mano seguido sin necesidad y quisiera tener más claro su funcionamiento.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola colega DJ_Glenn ,describime ,como son las etapas ,subite alguna foto y vemos como lo hacemos andar,esos bichos no tienen grandes misterios.

Pd tiene pll aparte, o usa un cristal en una placa unica?


Saludos.


----------



## isola (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola colegas tengo en mis manos este transmisor para fm adquirido en un remate junto con otros equipos, el tema es el siguiente este transmisor tiene los circuitos integrados limados esto habla de quien lo fabrico no a querido compartir información y demás, les puedo contar y pueden ver en las fotos que lleva un cristal de cuarzo 5.12 y en la etapa final un mrf237 por lo visto es un circuito mono el transistor final yo lo e quitado para ver su nomenclatura además le falta el regulador de voltaje, me gustaría saber si alguien lo a construido y aun posee el circuito electrónico y la tabla para el cambio de frecuencia desde ya espero info en la placa dice kyushu lo digo como referencia que esta placa no es nacional y la deberían fabricar como kit.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola isola,deberias tratar de levantar el circuito,para poder estudiarlo mejor,pero ha simple vista y suponiendo que el ci grande tiene 28 patitas estamos frente a un sintetizador basado en el MC145151,O En su hermanito el Mc 145152 ,los demas ci cercanos al ci grande son un operacional y un prescaler,y el operacional mas alejado es el encargado de la modulacion y esa plaqueta es nacional ,hace muuuucho vi un equipo con una de esas.

Saludos.


----------



## isola (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola gracias colega elgriego por responder le cuento que e mirado todo el post que hace referencia pero no encuentro el mismo circuito ya que este pll tiene 4 c.i  y hay mucha verdad en lo que usted dice, son seguro de la familia de los mc pero seguro algún colega aparecerá y nos brindara los planos o circuitos electrónico y lo pondré en funcionamiento, desde ya gracias y subiré mas fotos con la camarita ya que con el celu no salen bien pero es lo que tenia a mano.


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 24, 2013)

isola dijo:
			
		

> Hola colegas tengo en mis manos este transmisor para fm adquirido en un remate junto con otros equipos, el tema es el siguiente este transmisor tiene los circuitos integrados limados esto habla de quien lo fabrico no a querido compartir información y demás, les puedo contar y pueden ver en las fotos que lleva un cristal de cuarzo 5.12 y en la etapa final un mrf237 por lo visto es un circuito mono el transistor final yo lo e quitado para ver su nomenclatura además le falta el regulador de voltaje, me gustaría saber si alguien lo a construido y aun posee el circuito electrónico y la tabla para el cambio de frecuencia desde ya espero info en la placa dice kyushu lo digo como referencia que esta placa no es nacional y la deberían fabricar como kit.


 
jejeje, eso de limar o borrar el número del chip era típico de los 80's-90's cuando no había internet como ahora y el que tenía el esquemático era el "cerebro iluminado" y no compartía nada, ahora todo lo encuentras en internet, aún asi sácale una buena foto y "al ojo" algunos colegas te podrán decir que chip es, basados en su experiencia fácil lo encontrarán.
Por el tamaño del chip diria que es un divisor programable en paralelo tipo CD4059.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 31, 2015)

Alguien de los colegas ha podido armar este PLL  ? Seria de gran ayuda que publiquen sus fotos.
Gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola Colega yamil2009,Yo, Hace muchoooo tiempo , arme este que funciono a la perfeccion.




Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega yamil2009,Yo, Hace muchoooo tiempo , arme este que funciono a la perfeccion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!Sin dudas mui buena pinta el !!,se no for muchas molestias ?? es possible subir su diagrama esquemactico ??
!!Abrazo desde Brasil !!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 1, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega yamil2009,Yo, Hace muchoooo tiempo , arme este que funciono a la perfeccion.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola...Yo tengo la versión "pobre"(PCB de solo una cara, no es de fibra de vidrio, etc.) y también funciona.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola Colega ricbevi,Si, esos Sintetizadores funcionan de una,Se ve que todos hemos tenido la misma fuente de inspiracionPor lo que se puede apreciar, tu diseño corresponde al modelo mas moderno ,puede ser?


Saludos Y Viva la Ingenieria Inversa.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Sin dudas mui buena pinta el !!,se no for muchas molestias ?? es possible subir su diagrama esquemactico ??
> !!Abrazo desde Brasil !!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel,la data completa esta en el foro,en este momento no recuerdo el link,pero que esta, esta!

PD El prescaler (faltante) es el Mc12017,y el cristal es de 10.240

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Yo tengo la versión "pobre"(PCB de solo una cara, no es de fibra de vidrio, etc.) y también funciona.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


!!!Mui rico tanbien !!!! me encantaria demasiado puder mirar su diagrama esquemactico 
! Abrazoz a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola Amigo Daniel,en el primer link ,se encuentra el diseño de la placa ,subido por el colega Moises Calderon,Y en el siguiente se encuentra el circuito a mano alzada ,subido por un servidor,Que justamente es el que utilize en la foto del post.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ler-mc12017p-cristal-5-12-a-21892/index2.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-excitador-20263/index3.html

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 2, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!Mui rico tanbien !!!! me encantaria demasiado puder mirar su diagrama esquemactico
> ! Abrazoz a todos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel es este de _aquí_ pero con el MC12017 ya que el MC3393P del circuito que allí figura no lo tenia a mano.
Obviamente cambia la posición de los dip ya que el factor de división del prescaler cambia.   
Saludos.

Ric.





elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega ricbevi,Si, esos Sintetizadores funcionan de una,Se ve que todos hemos tenido la misma fuente de inspiracionPor lo que se puede apreciar, tu diseño corresponde al modelo mas moderno ,puede ser?
> 
> Saludos Y Viva la Ingenieria Inversa.



@elgriego la diferencia con el original es el prescaler ya que es el que tenia a mano...el cristal sigo usando 12.8Mhz...hasta la placa esta en el foro como vos bien referencias te, no se si en este hilo o en otro pero seguramente de acá lo saque.
La hice para tener un sustituto rápido para pruebas ya que aveces vienen cada cosas por aquí que no sabes por donde arrancar la reparación. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## diegocorrea (Feb 24, 2016)

pero como se llega a este resultado cual es la formula para obtener la frecuencia final?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 24, 2016)

Buenos días diegocorrea.

¿A qué te refieres¿...

¿Qué es lo que necesitas calcular?

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola a todos ,  caro Don diegocorrea ?? acaso quieres saper como si calcula la correcta palabra de programación del PLL MC145152 para una dada frequenzia deseada  ?
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 25, 2016)

Para saber si se trata de un mc145151 o de un mc145152 simplemente hay que mirar la distribución de las pata y comparar con la hoja de datos. Es muy simple. Luego de identificadas las patas , establece cual es la frecuencia de referencia, considerando la frecuencia del cristal y la configuración del.banco RA. . Eso se lo miltiplica por el factor.de.división del prescaler y da el paso de frecuencia que obtendremos al  programar el sintetizador. Si se trata del 151, la programación es más simple ya que cada llave.moverá la mitad de la siguiente y el doble de la anterior.  Pero si estamos en precencia del 152, el principio es el mismo, solo que tiene  dos bancos, por el prescaler que divide n+1. Al final solo queda comprobar la tensión de error que debe ser la mitad de la tensión con que se alimenta el pll.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola mi amigo como yo lo hice en algunos de los primeros hace 3 años año 2013 ese transmisor 1/2 berkley que he visto en la red antes de saber que se ha demostrado en el foro y el diseño de la red estaba equivocado antes i havent el prescaler pero cuando he pedido que me esforcé al máximo para hacer este trabajo berkely pll sin éxito y mi conmutador dip se invierten, de modo que necesito para hacer un nuevo pcb u puede enviarme en el archivo rar en pm el pcb + corregido todas las necesidades de diseño de componentes yess he visto publicado en el foro y que fue un gran ayudante

Necesito hacer un nuevo pcb pero ahora de nuevo la correcta no la publicado en google pero la proporcionada aquí, si es posible, todo en un solo paquete rar y gracias


----------



## carlosalaniz (May 28, 2018)

Observando me parece que el diagrama tiene la alimentacion del prescaler mal, puede ser que la alimentacion sea en la pata 8? no quise poner en practica ese circuito porque posiblemente tenga otros errores que desconozco. alguien lo ha experimentado con buenos resultados??


----------



## radium98 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola.
cuando el transmisor está en la cerradura de la cerradura, el led ir a apagado ?

puede reemplazar 2n4427 por 2n3866 y que es mejor o 2n3948 como sustituto de 2n4427


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola.
> cuando el transmisor está en la cerradura de la cerradura, el led ir a apagado ?
> 
> puede reemplazar 2n4427 por 2n3866 y que es mejor o 2n3948 como sustituto de 2n4427


Hola caro Don radium98 , si tu pregunta es referente al diseño de Don Moises Calderon en lo Post #17 (premera pagina) , cuando trabado o malla cerriada lo LED debe quedarse apagado (off) y cuando destrabado ( unlock) lo LED asciende denunciando la falla.
Cuanto a canbiar de transistor puder si puede , pero con pierda de rendimento porque lo transistor 2N4427  fue desahollado a andar en 12Voltios encuanto que lo transistor 2N2866 es hecho para andar en 28Voltios.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola.
> cuando el transmisor está en la *cerradura *de la *cerradura*, el led ir a apagado ?
> 
> puede reemplazar 2n4427 por 2n3866 y que es mejor o 2n3948 como sustituto de 2n4427


*cerradura = *electrónicamente hablando y referido al tema *"PLL Enganchado" *
Eventualmente con temas técnicos el traductor de Google* ¡ Apesta !  *


----------



## radium98 (Mar 5, 2020)

2n3948 como sustituto de 2n4427


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> 2n3948 como sustituto de 2n4427


Si lo tienes disponible en las manos creo que sea una buen opición , haberias de testear y despues contarnos por aca  como te fue. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 6, 2020)

intercambió los 3 .result el mismo bajo 12v


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> intercambió los 3 .result el mismo bajo 12v


Peeeeero, cuanto que es ese "bajo" o sea tienes que sener mas claro en tu questón NO somos adiviños.
?Tienes un Wattimetro disponible en las manos?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 6, 2020)

daniel dije que probé los 3 transistores y menos de 12 voltios tengo 1/2 vatio, ¿está claro ahora?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2020)

radium98 dijo:


> daniel dije que probé los 3 transistores y menos de 12 voltios tengo 1/2 vatio, ¿está claro ahora?


Haora SI , esperimente alimentar tu TX  con 13.8Voltios , pero NO espere mucha potenzia dese diseño.
Algo en torno de 1W es lo normal
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

